# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  La Galera [Νεφέλη, Mukogawa]

## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα, χωρίς κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο, απλά μου αρέσουν οι γραμμές του και το ...όνομα του.  :Very Happy: 

Η πρώτη τον εφετινό Αύγουστο κατά την αναχώρηση του από Αίγινα, και η δεύτερη σήμερα κατά την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά. 

NEFELI 1.jpg

NEFELI 2.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

Εγω να δεις συμπαθεια που του εχω,αφου ημουν μεσα στην παραλαβη απο την Ιαπωνια...............................το  1999.  :Cool:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *gioannis13*, ήσουν στην παραλαβή του πλοίου και το λες τόσο απλά, και τόσο σύντομα ???

Δεν έχεις κάποιες αναμνήσεις - εμπειρίες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, από την παραλαβή του πλοίου, ή από τυχόν ταξίδια που έκανες μαζί του? Ή και καμμία φωτογραφία του ?  :Smile:

----------


## gioannis13

Οχι δυστυχως , διοτι δεν ειχα μηχανη τοτε.Απο εμπιρειες με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο...................................... :Confused: ....................ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ μια Ε Μ Π Ε Ι Ρ Ι Α.Το μεγαλο κακο του ηταν πως ειχε και πλωρα καταπελτη και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να βγεις στον Ινδικο και ειδικα Μαιο δλδ προ Μουσωνια εποχη με καταπελτη και να τον κροσαρεις.Μεγαλο του ατου τα 4 Κυρια Μηχανακια του Daihatsou αν θυμαμαι καλα,και φυσικα ο Στεφανος ο Βουρακης και ο Κος Λεφακης και η υποστιρηξη και ο τροπος που μας φερθηκαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να το θυμηθούμε και στα νιάτα του! 
Αυτό που συμπαθούσα σ' αυτό το πλοίο ήταν τα ξυλινα deck του (ισως τα τελευταία που εχω περπατήσει)... Δυστηχώς ή εταιρία του έκρινα ότι ειναι ασύμφορα στην συντήρηση και τα ξήλωσανnauro_1985_1.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ενα μικρό λάθος!Αυτό είναι το Nauro και νύν Marmari Express. :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Γιάννη. Το πλοίο που έχει βάλει φώτο πιο πάνω ο Απόστολος δεν είναι το Νεφέλη αλλά το Μαρμάρι Εξπρές.

Δικαιολογείται βέβαια ο Απόστολος μιας και πρόκειται για αδελφάκια (σχεδόν ολόιδια) και έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο στην Ιαπωνία.

Εδώ λοιπόν το M/S *MUKOGAWA,* μετέπειτα *ΝΕΦΕΛΗ*.

MUKOGAWA.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Η πιο εντυπωσιακή μετασκευή τελικά σε σχέση με ταΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ,ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ,ΝΕΦΕΛΗ είναι το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.
Συμφωνήτε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η πιο εντυπωσιακή μετασκευή τελικά σε σχέση με ταΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ,ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ,ΝΕΦΕΛΗ είναι το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.
> Συμφωνήτε?


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε *JASON*. Πράγματι (τουλάχιστον οπτικά) είναι πιο εντυπωσιακή.

----------


## Apostolos

Σόρυ για το λάθος! Ακόμα δέν έμαθα Ιαπωνέζικα! Νομίζω όμως ότι η σημερινή μορφή είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο την παλαιά! Όχι για να μήν βρίζουμε τους Έλληνες ναυπηγούς!

----------


## captain 83

Στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου βγαίνει το Νεφέλη ξανά στα δρομολόγια για να δέσει το Αρτεμις.

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το πρωι, απο το ΄΄κοκκινο΄΄

----------


## Νaval22

Πάρτε και μία αεροδυναμική ΝΕΦΕΛΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Στέφανε εξαιρετική φωτογραφία !!!

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που την έβγαλες. 
Στο ...φουγάρο του Ανθή Μαρίνα είχες ανέβει ??? :mrgreen:

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλη ληψη! Λογικα ειναι απο το αυθαιρετο του *Θεοφιλου*.

----------


## Νaval22

o nautikos έπιασε το νόημα  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά !!! Δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου στο προφανές, και έψαχνα πιο ...extreme καταστάσεις. :???:

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1292.jpg

Εικόνα 1293.jpg

Εικόνα 1295.jpg

χθές 17/3 αναχωρώντας από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## a.molos

Απο την μετασκευή του.

----------


## Panos80

Απο το λιμανι της αιγινας

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια φωτο απο τη μικρη Nefeli στης 20/4/2008 βγαινωντας απο το λιμανι του Περαια μας

----------


## Speedkiller

Η νεφέλη να κοβει...(ζητω συγγνώμη αλλά ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) κώλους... :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Και μια σε ασπρο-μαυρο...
nefeli.jpg

----------


## noulos

Μια από τις ομορφότερες πλώρες στον Πειραιά!

----------


## kastro

Κ'ιαυτό Γιαπωνέζικο είναι γιατί τώρα πρόσφατα πρόσεξα ένα τέτοιο σύμβολο στην λαμαρίνα του.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Νούλε  επέτρεψε  μου  να  διαφωνήσω  με  το  ότι  η  πλώρη  του  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ  είναι  από  τις  ωραιότερες.  Η  πλώρη  αυτή  είναι  μάλλον  'πλώρη  συμβιβασμού'  με  το  μικρότερο  κατασκευαστικό  ή  μετασκευαστικό  κόστος,  γι'  αυτό  και  θεωρώ  ότι  μόνο  ο  Τυρογαλάς  έκανε  σωστή  δουλειά  με  την  πλώρη  του  ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ  πλοίο  που  βρέθηκε  σε  παρόμοια  κατάσταση  μετασκευής  όπως  το  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ. Η  δουλειά  όμως  με  το  ΙΟΝΙΑΝ  ΣΤΑΡ  έγινε  στην  Κορέα  και  όχι  στην  Ελλάδα  και  ίσως  εκεί  υπάρχει  η  διαφορά.

----------


## noulos

Σεβαστό. Γούστα είναι αυτά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## mandiam

Ρε παιδια πειτε μου κι εσεις....δεν αδικειται το ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙ στο Σαρωνικο??δε θα του ταιριαζε ανετα η γραμμη των Κυθηρων?και αν οχι τοσο τα Κυθηρα οσο τα ενδοκυκλαδιτικα δρομολογια,,,μια χαρα θα μπορουσε τωρα να αντικαταστησει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ...

----------


## Markos

Η Νεφελη στην Αιγινα.

DSC00549.JPG

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

*χθεσινες*

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ



----------


## Orion_v

Η Νεφελη  :Razz: 

P7310701.JPG


P7310704.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

9/8  

P8090766.JPG


P8090794.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Η ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ FLYING DOLPHIN 29.ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΔΡΑ!026.jpg

----------


## laz94

Πειραιάς 25-8-2008

----------


## Rocinante

Εισοδος μιας βεντετας στην πασαρελα με τους "Μπραβους" της :Very Happy: 

nfl060908.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Αντωνης πολυ καλες!!!
εκεινη την ωρα επινα καφε στα Λιονταρια απεναντι φιλε!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον φίλο Rocinante λοιπον... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14925

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14926

----------


## Rocinante

Ε αφου Speedkiller Μου αφιερωνεις και βλεποντας την υπογραφη σου για περιμενε λιγο...

----------


## vinman

Και μετά απο τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας έχετε χαρίσει ας δουμε και ένα κολάζ που είχα φτιάξει το 2004...τότε που ήταν ακόμα λευκό....
(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας...!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15062

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15063

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15064

----------


## scoufgian

αυτα τα καραβακια του αργοσαρωνικου, τα χουμε περιφρονησει.ανεβαζουμε και μιλαμε συνεχεια για τα μεγαλα κι αυτα τιποτα.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15204

----------


## laz94

> αυτα τα καραβακια του αργοσαρωνικου, τα χουμε περιφρονησει.ανεβαζουμε και μιλαμε συνεχεια για τα μεγαλα κι αυτα τιποτα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15204


Πολύ ωραία φωτο scoufgian :Cool: ! Αυτό που λες το εχω παράπονο και εγω, Όλοι στρέφουν την προσοχή τους στα μεγαλύτερα πλοία λες και αυτά δεν υπάρχουν.........:cry::cry:. Εμένα πάντως τα πλοία του Αργοσατωνικού(Φοίβος, Νεφέλη, ¶ρτεμις, Απολλων, Ποσειδων, Νεκτάριος, δελφινάκια κ.α.) μαζί με τα blue star και το highspeed 4 είναι η αδυναμία μου.......:lol:!!!

----------


## vinman

> αυτα τα καραβακια του αργοσαρωνικου, τα χουμε περιφρονησει.ανεβαζουμε και μιλαμε συνεχεια για τα μεγαλα κι αυτα τιποτα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15204


 
Εγώ πάντως δεν το έχω παραμελήσει.... :Very Happy: 
το κολάζ μου για την Νεφέλη το είχα φτιάξει... :Wink: 
Πολύ όμορφη φίλε skoufgian!!!

----------


## laz94

> Εγώ πάντως δεν το έχω παραμελήσει....
> το κολάζ μου για την Νεφέλη το είχα φτιάξει...
> Πολύ όμορφη φίλε skoufgian!!!


OK! Δεν είσαι κατήγορούμενος πια..........:lol::lol:

----------


## laz94

άφιξη στον πειραια.....

οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες (εκανα λαθος πριν και δεν τις ανεβασα)

----------


## Orion_v

Eγω τη Νεφελη και τα αλλα του αργoσαρωνικου ποτε δεν τα σνομπαρα !! 
Δεν πιστευω να εχεις και απο μενα παραπονο Λαζαρε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P9191701.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Eγω τη Νεφελη και τα αλλα του αργoσαρωνικου ποτε δεν τα σνομπαρα !! 
> Δεν πιστευω να εχεις και απο μενα παραπονο Λαζαρε 
> 
> P9191701.JPG


Οχι δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο! Αντιθέτως.....
Ωραια φωτο

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απογευματινή...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18284

----------


## sylver23

*μανωλη μετα την πολυ ωραια σου φωτο της αναχωρησης ,ας δουμε και την αφιξη της στις 5.10 με καμποσο καιρο.*

PA051512.jpg

PA051514.jpg

PA051515.jpgγη.jpg

PA051516.jpg

PA051517.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *μανωλη μετα την πολυ ωραια σου φωτο της αναχωρησης ,ας δουμε και την αφιξη της στις 5.10 με καμποσο καιρο.*
> 
> PA051512.jpg
> 
> PA051514.jpg
> 
> PA051515.jpgγη.jpg
> 
> PA051516.jpg
> ...


Πολύ ωραίες Sylver!!

----------


## manolis m.

Auta simainei mpainw kommatia!! xaxa :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε κάπου στα 1999.
Ας το προσδιορίσουν όσοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα.
Το "Νεφέλη" ετοιμάζεται στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
Έχει ακόμα στο φουγάρο του το γιαπωνέζικο σινιάλο.
Δίπλα του είναι το "Ουρανός" της FragLine (το πρώην "Αριάδνη").
Ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία θα την ανεβάσουμε στις "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες από τα λιμάνια μας".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όσους αγαπούν τα γιαπωνέζικα καράβια και τις μετασκευές τους στην Ελλάδα.
Ιδιαίτερα στον manolis m. 

Το Νεφέλη στον Νέο Μώλο ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Den exw logia na perigrapsw autin tin phwtografia! Einai anepanalipti kathws den eixa paromoia fwto apo tin metaskeui tis Nefelis ! Roi ena megalo mpravo pou mas ksanazwnatneueis paidikes mas kopanes apo to sxoleio gia na pame ston molo na doume ta karavia! Na sai kala kai se euxaristw poli gia tin afierwsi!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν μια μέρα γεμάτη από όμορφες εικόνες.
Για τους φίλους μάλιστα των γιαπωνέζικων ήταν μια μέρα όλο εκπλήξεις.
Πάμε και στο "Star Trailer" για τη συνέχεια.

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή αναχώρηση...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20511

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.. ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ!:lol:

Εικόνα1628.jpg

----------


## laz94

> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.. ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ!:lol:


 
Πολύ ωραία φώτο!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## dum

πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ston stefano p kai ston moutsokosta!!
02112008227.jpg

02112008230.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η τελευταια φωτο ειναι εξαιρετικη.
Πολυ κοντα το εβγαλες , μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## dimitris

Η "Νεφελη" μας κυνηγαει να βγουμε γρηγορα απο το λιμανι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

*Απο το Λιονταρη την μερα της εκθεσης...παρεα με μερικα παιδια απο το ''Πλοιο'' μας.*

----------


## φανούλα

Μια φωτό κι από μένα μιας και μου αρέσει αυτό το βαπόρι!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Αφιερωμενες στην Φανουλα που τις αρεση αυτο το βαπορι...*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23545

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23546

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23547

----------


## φανούλα

Πολύ όμορφες φωτό Vorti και η Νεφέλη καμαρωτή καμαρωτή!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

η νεφελη φανηκε...το χρυσο κουρελι δεν βλεπω :Razz:  :Razz: 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Το έστειλαν για πλύσιμο γιατί είχε γίνει χάλια στο αμπέλι...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη εισοδος του Nefeli και στο βαθος, ενας φιλος απο τα παλια, το Ionian Spirit
002.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

*Για την Φανουλα που ειναι λατρεις αυτου του βαποριου... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26121*

----------


## φανούλα

Το Νεφελάκι μου αν και μικρό έχει πολύ ωραίες γραμμές και καθρέφτη που το κάνουν πολύ όμορφο!!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βόρτι να 'σαι πάντα καλά και να ανεβαίνεις συχνά Πειραιά :Wink:  :Wink: ......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*H χθεσινη απογευματινη αφιξη της Νεφελης στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στην Φανουλα που της αρεσει η Νεφελη και στον Λεο που του αρεσουν οι μανουβρες!!*
P1040521.JPG

P1040522.JPG

P1040523.JPG

P1040525.JPG

P1040527.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Και η συνεχεια*
P1040531.JPG

P1040534.JPG

P1040535.JPG

P1040536.JPG

P1040538.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Και οι τελευταιες*
P1040539.JPG

P1040540.JPG

P1040541.JPG

P1040542.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ!!! Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> P1040539.JPG
> 
> P1040540.JPG


Να εισαι *ΚΑΛΑ* ρε φιλε μας ναυτη  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Ειναι παρασκευη 15/09/2006 μολις εχουμε βγει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια με ενα απο τα Blue Star Paros ή Naxos(δεν θυμαμαι :Very Happy: )
αν ηταν καποιο αλλο οχι απο αυτα που βγαζει η μηχανη και εινα ολα ιδια ισως το θυμομουν τωρα...
σε πρωτο πλανο η "Νεφελη" με προορισμο την Αιγινα και το "Απολλων Ελλας"
για μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## dimitris

Και μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του και το "Νεφελη" στο ais ενω πρωτο ειχαμε δει το "Απολλων Ελλας" απο τα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου.
P2240143.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

Σήμερα ταξιδέψαμε με τη μικρή Νεφέλη από τον Πόρο προς τον Πειραια. 

εδώ την βλέπουμε μόλις έχει δέσει στο λιμάνι του Πόρου


Επιβιβαζόμαστε και ανεβαίνουμε στο σαλόνι που βρίσκεται πάνω από την πλώρη

----------


## hayabusa

έτσι ώστε να έχουμε όμοφη θέα


και περί τις 14.07 ήρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσουμε το όμορφο νησί

----------


## polykas

> έτσι ώστε να έχουμε όμοφη θέα
> 
> και περί τις 14.07 ήρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσουμε το όμορφο νησί


_Σε ευχαριστούμε hayabusa.Όμορφες εικόνες..._ :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

αναχωρηση Νεφελης

----------


## Nautikos II

> αναχωρηση Νεφελης


 Ωραια φωτο Γιαννη, ερε κεφια πουρνο πουρνο :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶λλη μία αναχώρηση της Νεφέλης αφιερωμένη στον συνονόματο και καλό μου φίλο scoufgian!*

----------


## scoufgian

> *¶λλη μία αναχώρηση της Νεφέλης αφιερωμένη στον συνονόματο και καλό μου φίλο scoufgian!*


 ευχαριστω συνονοματε να σαι καλα

----------


## Panos80

Η ομορφη νεφελη την 1η Μαρτιου φτανοντας στην αιγινα. (απο κινητο, αρα και οχι οτι καλυτερο απο ποιοτητα).

----------


## sylver23

καπνους απο τα ρουθουνια της εβγαζε πριν λιγες μερες (30/03) η νεφελη που καθυστερησε ο απολπους της επειδη μπλεχτηκε η αγκυρα της..
(σορυ για την θολουρα αλλα περα απο την καπνα της νεφελης ηταν και η σκονη απο την αφρικη)

P3300351.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έμαθα ότι η μεσημεριανή προσέγγιση του Νεφέλη χθες στην Αίγινα ήταν επεισοδιακή. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI στην αιγινα το καλοκαιρι του 2007
NEFELI.JPG

----------


## vinman

Χθές το απόγευμα...για τον φίλο Laz94..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35051


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35052

----------


## laz94

> Χθές το απόγευμα...για τον φίλο Laz94..!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35051
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35052


 
Φίλε vinman σε υπερευχαριστώ................πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του βάπορα.......να 'σαι καλά!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

Για τον Λαζαρο....

Απο την γνωστη καφετερια...

Νεφελη

----------


## laz94

Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! :Wink: 
*Πολύ ωραία φωτο* απο ένα πολύ καλό σημείο :Very Happy:

----------


## Panos80

Σημερα το απογευμα
IMG_3277.JPG

IMG_3280.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μπραβο πολυ ομορφες!!!!Κουκλα η Νεφελη!!!

----------


## crow

Η Νεφελη στα νιατα της.
nefeli.jpg

----------


## vinman

Χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37311


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37312


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37313


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37314

----------


## nkr

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ μπαινει στον Πειραια

----------


## nkr

Παρακαλω να διαγραφει!

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC09835.JPG
βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι του πειραια μερα μεσημερι, εκτελωντας το συνηθες δρομολογιο...

----------


## polykas

> DSC09835.JPG
> βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι του πειραια μερα μεσημερι, εκτελωντας το συνηθες δρομολογιο...


_Λοιπόν moutsokwsta μου αρέσουν πολύ οι οπτικές σου γωνίες.Eίσαι ωραίος..._

----------


## φανούλα

> _Λοιπόν moutsokwsta μου αρέσουν πολύ οι οπτικές σου γωνίες.Eίσαι ωραίος..._


Εμένα να δεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Πρωινή συνάντηση με την Νεφέλη ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Αίγινας...(δυστυχώς με κόντρα ήλιο...)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41739

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41740

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο vinman!! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.......ειδικά η 2η! :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αναχωρηση της κουκλας!!!!!

Εικόνα 039.jpg

----------


## laz94

Εχτες στην Αίγινα παρέα με το Ποσειδων Ελλάς.....
Για την _φανουλα_ που ξερω οτι της αρέσει........ :Razz: ...........

100_0633.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Λάζαρε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! ¶κρως καλοκαιρινή φώτο και η Νεφέλη όπως πάντα στις ομορφιές της!!! Να 'σαι καλά και συνέχισε έτσι :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## vinman

Φτάνοντας σήμερα στο λιμάνι!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44303

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44304

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νεφέλη...*_του χθές..._

nefeli oo.jpg

*F/B Νεφέλη...*_του_ _σήμερα..._

nefeli ooo.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI στην αιγινα τον ιουλιο του 2007

IMG_4033.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σημερα η Νεφελη απο το κοκκινο!!!!!


DSC00417.JPG


DSC00418.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σας .
Χτεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά φωτο από το κατάστρομα του Χίος.
DSCF0731.jpg

DSCF0732.jpg

DSCF0733.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 Η Νεφέλη στον Πειραιά .

----------


## naftopoulo

2/7/2009 Η ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ερχεται......


DSC00739naf.jpg

DSC00741naf.jpg

DSC00745naf.jpg

----------


## sg3

πολυ ωραιες φοτο φιλε ναφτοπουλο μπραβο!ειδικα η 2η :Wink: 
γνωριζουμε κατι νεοτερο για το πλοιο?αν θα φυγει το χειμωνα ή οχι?

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 3/7
DSCF0960.jpg

DSCF0961.jpg

DSCF0962.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Νεφέλη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## leonidas

Η κουκλαρα του Αργοσαρωνικου στην Αιγινα 7/7/09 ενω μανουβραρει το αγορι της Φοιβος. :Razz:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Η κουκλαρα του Αργοσαρωνικου στην Αιγινα 7/7/09 ενω μανουβραρει το αγορι της Φοιβος.


 
Aπλά φανταστική !!!

----------


## laz94

Οι επόμενες φωτογραφίες της Νεφέλης, ανοιχτα της Αίγινας, πάνω από τον Φοίβο...χαρισμένες στην *φανούλα* βέβαια... :Wink: 
Δυστυχως ο ήλιος δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

100_1232.jpg

100_1235.jpg

100_1236.jpg

100_1237.jpg

100_1239.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Απλά φανταστικές όλες οι φώτο της κούκλας!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ Η ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ  ΚΑΤΑ ΒΟΛΟ ΜΕΡΙΑ??

----------


## nickosps

Νεφέλη λίγο πριν τα φανάρια...
Nefeli.JPG

----------


## Panos80

Μετα τις απανωτες βλαβες του νεφελη τη περασμενη εβδομαδα το πλοιο "σερνεται" με 14-15 μιλια. Μαλιστα χθες γυρισε ενας φιλος απο αιγινα και μου ειπε οτι εκανε μιαμιση ωρα απο αιγινα για πειραια. Ασε που αν κατσεις εξω στο καταστρωμα θα παθεις καρκινο με τα ντουμανια που βγαζει (οπως και ο απολλωνας). Κοιτοντας παντως τα πλοια της hsw ειδικα της συγκεκριμενης γραμμης εχεις την αισθηση οτι ειναι καπως παραμελημενα και πιστευω οτι οι βλαβες του νεφελη, του απολλωνα πριν λιγο καιρο αλλα και του αρτεμις λιγο πριν μας αφησει για κυκλαδες μαρτυρουν τη κατασταση στα πλοια της hsw. Μαλιστα παλαιοτερα ειχα ακουσει απο μελος πληρωματος  πλοιου της γραμμης της hsw οτι "με τα πετρελαια που χρησιμοποιει η εταιρια θα τα καταστρεψει τα πλοια".

----------


## Panos80

Ακομα σερνεται η νεφελη. Ξερει κανεις λεπτομερειες να μας πει για τη βλαβη και αν χει επισκευαστει πληρως; Μου μυριζεται πολυ προχειροδουλεια παντως.

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή άφιξη...για την Φανούλα και τον Laz94!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54864

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54865

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ vinman! Ευχομαι να μην φύγει η κουκλα τον χειμόνα όπως ακούγεται.....:cry:

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ δεν απαντώ, με σνομπάρει ο laz :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Φυσικά και κάνουμε πλάκα!! Τι πλωρούλα είναι αυτή καμπυλωτή καμπυλωτή με κοντινότατο πλάνο!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ vinman και εύχομαι στο laz να πραγματοποιηθεί η ευχή του :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## laz94

> Εγώ δεν απαντώ, με σνομπάρει ο laz!!! Φυσικά και κάνουμε πλάκα!! Τι πλωρούλα είναι αυτή καμπυλωτή καμπυλωτή με κοντινότατο πλάνο!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ vinman και εύχομαι στο laz να πραγματοποιηθεί η ευχή του!!!


Χαχαχα!! Ευχαριστώ φανούλα!!!

----------


## basiaras 27

καλημερα πολυ ωραιο το νεφελη.ειχα παει μια χρονια αιγινα.τοτε ηταν πλοιαρχος ο μπαμπας μιας φιλης μου.τωρα αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι πλοιαρχος στο νταλιανα του αγουδιμου

----------


## aris A

Νεφελη στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## crow

H...μικρη Νεφελη οταν ακομα λεγοταν Mukogawa!



Πηγη. History of japanese car ferries

----------


## φανούλα

¶χου το καημένο!!! Σα χαρτόκουτο είναι!!! Δική μου άποψη βέβαια...

----------


## Panos80

Οντως τα χαλια του ειχε. Αν και ειμαι θαυμαστης των ιαπωνικων πλοιων, μερικες φορες ειναι σα να προσπαθουν να τα κανουν οσο πιο ασχημα γινεται.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά απαράδεκτο. Και με αυτά τα ανοίγματα στο γκαράζ... είναι λες και το έσκασε από το διαλυτήριο στη μέση της δουλειάς!

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχα, σωστός ο Ελληνίς :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ειμαι περιεργος πως αυτο το πραγμα....ηρθε απο την ιαπωνια!!!!! :Very Happy: Παντως την καναμε κουκλακι καμια σχεση!!!!

----------


## sg3

για τη νεφελη ξερει καποιος τι θα γινει?θα φυγει ή θα μεινει σαρωνικο?

----------


## hayabusa

αμα φύγει και η Νεφέλη καήκαμε...

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 Είσοδος της Νεφέλης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## sg3

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!ετσι και φυγει τι θα μεινει για αιγινα?πιο παλια καθε 30 λεπτα ειχε καραβι(συμβατικο) για αιγινα τωρα υπαρχουν ωρες εκτος απο τις πρωινες που περιμενεις και 2 ωρες!

----------


## hayabusa

κατά τη γνώμη μου η Αίγινα μια χαρά είναι. τρεις εταιρείες την εξυπηρετούν...το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει με Μέθανα και Πόρο όπου οι κάτοικοι από τότε που έμεινε μόνο η Νεφέλη με τον Απόλλωνα έχουν προβλήματα ...Για να μη μιλήσω για Ύδρα και Σπέτσες που έχουν μείνει χωρίς σύνδεση με συμβατικό πλοίο εδώ και καιρό...

----------


## slash

> συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!ετσι και φυγει τι θα μεινει για αιγινα?πιο παλια καθε 30 λεπτα ειχε καραβι(συμβατικο) για αιγινα τωρα υπαρχουν ωρες εκτος απο τις πρωινες που περιμενεις και 2 ωρες!


 
Η Αίγινα δεν έιναι -τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα- Σαλαμίνα.Όταν είχε δρομολόγιο κάθε 30 λεπτά,ακόμα και την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο τις περισσότερες φορές τα πλοιά έφευγαν με το πολύ 10 ι.χ.Δεν ξέρω στα 35 μίλια πήγαινε-έλα πόσο fuel καίνε αλλά λογικά μπαίνουν μέσα.Έχουμε χίλια δύο να προσάψουμε στην πολυαγαπημένη μας εταιρία,αλλά σ'αυτό το θέμα σαν να χεί δίκαιο.

Πάντως μετα την αποχώρηση του Αρτεμις,τα πράγματα δεν ήταν τόσο τραγικά όσο τα περιμέναμε.Γενικά σε πολλούς δεν φάνηκε η απουσία του κάτι που ωστόσο οφείλεται κυρίως στα πληρώματα, που τις κυριακές συμπλήρωναν και 16ωρα(και όσοι γνωρίζουν ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει 16ωρο στο Σαρωνικό). Βέβαια άμα μας την κάνει και το Νέφελη των 125 ι.χ τότε σαφώς και θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 078.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο polykas_

----------


## polykas

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 18-10-2009.
> 
> AIGINA 078.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο polykas_


*Σε ευχαριστώ APOLLON.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI αφιερωμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON ,polykas και φυσιακα Hayabusa που τοοοοσο του αρεσουν τα φερυ τις απο ανατολης

IMG_4030.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

άψογη και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλτατε ΒΕΝ  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλουμε αλλη μια αφου ειδα ανταποκριση :Wink: 

IMG_4032.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

αυτη ειναι ακομα καλύτερη. λήψη από ωραιότατη γωνία και από σημείο από το οποίο δύσκολα θα ξαναδούμε φωτογραφία της  :Wink: 


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ απόνερο το εργαλείο...

nefeli.jpg

----------


## polykas

> NEFELI αφιερωμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON ,polykas και φυσιακα Hayabusa που τοοοοσο του αρεσουν τα φερυ τις απο ανατολης
> 
> IMG_4030.JPG


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ BEN BRUCE...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> NEFELI αφιερωμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON ,polykas και φυσιακα Hayabusa που τοοοοσο του αρεσουν τα φερυ τις απο ανατολης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61618


 Ευχαριστω φιλε Ben Bruce και επιφυλασσομαι  να ανταποδωσω!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ευχαριστω φιλε Ben Bruce και επιφυλασσομαι  να ανταποδωσω!


Eιμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι καλο θα εχεις, μπορω να πω!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση της Νεφέλης από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18/10/2009...*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE και hayabusa..*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI στον πειραια αφιερωμενη στον hayabusa

saron (92).JPG

----------


## hayabusa

φίλοι ΒΕΝ και Nissos Mykonos σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις και τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Αναχώρηση της Νεφέλης από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18/10/2009...*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE και hayabusa..*


_Φιλε Nissos Mykonos σε αυτη την αναχωρηση της Νεφελης στις 18-10-2009 ημουν και εγω στο πλοιο (διακρινομαι στην φωτογραφια μπροστα απο το δεξι φουγαρο). Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και σου ανταποδιδω με μια αλλη αναχωρηση του πλοιου στις 24-10-2009._

PHOTO 158.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.

_PHOTO 156.jpg_
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.
> 
> _PHOTO 156.jpg_
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


Νεφέλη λένε και την κοπέλα μου.Ευχαριστώ δάσκαλε πολύ ωραία φωτό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εγω αλλη μια για τον Opelmanos


IMG_8714.JPG

Και για τον TSS APOLLON βεβαια :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Να βαλω και εγω αλλη μια για τον Opelmanos
> 
> 
> IMG_8714.JPG
> 
> Και για τον TSS APOLLON βεβαια


Πώ πω πράμα !!! :Cool: Τι την ταϊζουν την καημένη τη Νεφελίτσα!!

----------


## leonidas

NEFELI

AEGINA PORT 7/7/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN2662.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Η μικρή γιαπωνέζα με τις πολλές συμπάθειες ετοιμάζεται να μπει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63455

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου πυροβολάς πάλι !!!Μπράβο σου!!

----------


## Naias II

*Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.*
Μια φωτο γενικής όψεως του λιμανιού
Για τον TSS Apollon

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε NaiasII    Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## cpt babis

Η Nεφέλη
DSC00301.JPG
Για τους φιλους TSS APOLLON και BEN BRUCE

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στον Πορο....*

nefeli (1).JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Εξαιρετικές ανταποκρίσεις από όλες τις πλευρές!!!
Μπράβο παιδιά και χαιρετίσματα σε όλους τους μπαρκαρισμένους δόκιμους του φόρουμ μας!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*..._Αιγινα 31-10-2009._

PHOTO 139.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Naias II,dokimakos21, και φανουλα_

----------


## Naias II

Είσαι αρχηγός, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Cool:

----------


## φανούλα

> F/B *Νεφελη*..._Αιγινα 31-10-2009._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64901
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Naias II,dokimakos21, και φανουλα_


ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Απόλλωνα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Πειραιας 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 001.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,diagoras,NaiasII,despo,φανουλα_.

----------


## φανούλα

Τι πλωράκλα είναι αυτή :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Απόλλωνα για την όμορφη κυρία!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕFELI τον ιουνιο του 2001 στον πειραια.Αριστερα του αχνοφαινεται το thundercat της ventouris ferries.Φωτο ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Apostolos, polykas και φυσικα τον αξιο εκπροσωπο  των απο αναλιτικων ferry στην ελλαδα HAYABUSA :Wink: 

nefeli.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

το βαπόρι στα πιο υπέροχα χρώματα που είχε φορέσει ποτέ. να είσαι καλά φίλε ΒΕΝ και να μας χαρίζεις πάντα τετοιες σπάνιες και πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Νυχτερινή άφιξη της Νεφέλης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 ¶φιξη της Νεφέλης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## stratoscy

Πιο σσσσσσιγαααααα φίλε.¶μα πρόκειτσι για τέτοιες φωτογραφίες στείλε και κανένα προειδοποιητικό.Μου έχει πέσει η μασέλα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 



Ευχαριστούμε 
Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Ιδού μία πόζα από το πλοίο που φέρει το όνομα της βαπτιστήρας μου.
Αύγουστος 2008 - Νεφέλη
DSCN0305.JPG
Στους TSS Apollon, Έργη, Nissos Mykonos, laz94 και Νίκο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη γωνια ληψης!    Ευχαριστω φιλε nickosps για την αφιερωση.

----------


## laz94

Πανέμορφη φωτο φίλε nickosps!!! Από μια γωνία λήψης που δεν έχουμε ξαναδει!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση! :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Πανέμορφη φωτο φίλε nickosps!!! Από μια γωνία λήψης που δεν έχουμε ξαναδει!!!
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!


 
Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον προλαλύσαντα :Surprised:  :Surprised: !!!!

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά :Very Happy:  και φυσικά όταν βρίσκεσαι πάνω σε μια 35χρονη γιαπωνέζα βαπόρισσα που το όνομα της αρχίζει από "Ρ" είναι ανάλογο και το αποτέλεσμα! Εξού και η ωραία γωνία λήψης!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Νεφελη*...

PHOTO 192.jpg
_χαρισμενη στην φανουλα_

----------


## φανούλα

> F/B* Νεφελη*...
> 
> PHOTO 192.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στην φανουλα_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ δάσκαλε!!! Τέλεια η φώτο με τα κύμματα που σκάνε στην όμορφη πλώρη της :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## lissos

To κεντρικό σαλόνακι της όμορφης Νεφέλης...






το πλώριο σαλόνι...





και λίγη θέα από το πάνω εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα...

----------


## φανούλα

Λιτό και απέριττο το Νεφελάκι μας, όπως αρμόζει σε ένα σκαρί της εποχής του!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ lissos για την ξενάγηση on deck που μας παρουσίασες γιατί δεν έτυχε ποτέ να το γνωρίσω εσωτερικά!!! Να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 143.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,vinman,NaiasII,φανουλα,laz94._

----------


## Tasos@@@

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 143.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,vinman,NaiasII,φανουλα,laz94._


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,πολυ ομορφη!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 143.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,vinman,NaiasII,φανουλα,laz94._


Τέλειο τοπίο, πανέμορφο το πλοίο :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## laz94

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68973
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,vinman,NaiasII,φανουλα,laz94._


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε TSS APOLLON!!!
Θα συμφωνήσω με όσα ειπε η φανούλα... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ....*
Ορίστε και το δωράκι...
100_1555.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Mια ακόμα από μένα για την εορτάζουσα... :Smile: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70355

----------


## φανούλα

> *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ....*
> Ορίστε και το δωράκι...
> 100_1555.JPG





> Mια ακόμα από μένα για την εορτάζουσα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70355


Ευχαριστώ πολύυυυ και για τις ευχές και για τα όμορφα δώρα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0882.jpg
_χαρισμενη στην φανουλα_

----------


## φανούλα

> F/B *Νεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.
> 
> DSCN0882.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στην φανουλα_


Πολύ ιδιαίτερη φώτο δάσκαλε!!! Την πέτυχες πάνω που πλέναν τα παράθυρά της :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (στη γέφυρα φυσικά για όσους δεν πρόσεξαν :Wink: )!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, χρόνια μας πολλά, με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείς Apollona :Razz: !!!

----------


## nkr

Η εισοδος του ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στον Πειραια με φουρτουνα σημερα.Αφιερωμενη στους fanoula και opelmanos. :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262359646

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0888.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,nkr,laz94,φανουλα,vinman._

----------


## laz94

> F/B *Nεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.
> 
> DSCN0888.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,nkr,laz94,φανουλα,vinman._


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Η εισοδος του ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στον Πειραια με φουρτουνα σημερα.Αφιερωμενη στους fanoula και opelmanos.
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262359646





> F/B *Nεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.
> 
> DSCN0888.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,nkr,laz94,φανουλα,vinman._


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο και δάσκαλε!!! Καλή Χρονιά, Χρόνια Πολλά, με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείτε :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> F/B *Nεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71287
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,nkr,laz94,φανουλα,vinman._



Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Eng

Σημερα με καιρο κατα τον αποπλου απο το Μεγαλο Λιμανι!

DSC02436.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Η Νεφελούκα μανουβράρει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73003
Χαρισμένη στην Φανούλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0884.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους opelmanos και φανουλα_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nεφελη*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 142.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Νεφέλη μας σε μια ημέρα ρουτίνας για εκείνους, απόλαυσης για εμάς... Στην Φανή που της αρέσει !

DSC04038.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

11-02-10
http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ontentID=14564

----------


## vinman

*Παρασκευή απόγευμα 12 Φλεβάρη!
Για τον Thanasis89,και τον TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77031

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεφέλη σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕFELI στην αιγινα στις 31 δεκεμβριου του 2001

17-2-2010 (102).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON & pantelis 2009

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝΕFELI στην αιγινα στις 31 δεκεμβριου του 2001
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77914
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON & pantelis 2009


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω

DSCN0881.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

καλημέρα και καλό Σ.Κ. Να ανταποδώσω και γω στο φίλο BEN BRUCE με 3 παλαιές φωτο. 1η) το Νεφέλη μόλις έχει βγεί απο την μπούκα του Πειραιά, τραβηγμένη απο το Γλυκοφιλούσα στις 11/05/2008.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2η) Το Νεφέλη τραβηγμένο απο το Αρήτη, που έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στη Κέρκυρα 23/12/2007.  :Smile: 
3η) τραβηγμένη απο το Αριάδνη 30/11/2007 όταν έκανε τα πρώτα του ταξίδια στα Χανιά :Wink: 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 03.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΗΤΗ.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 30-11-2007.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ευχαριστησω τον pantelis 2009 για τις παντα ιδιαιτερες φωτο

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 4/1999. Έξω από τη Σιγκαπούρη, κατά την παράδοση.

Nefeli001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Με Πλοίαρχο παραλαβής τον καπτα-Μανώλη Πετράκη! Αντε να περάσεις Ινδικό με τέτοια πλώρη...

----------


## Naias II

Οι Έλληνες μετατρέπουμε τα ασχημόπαπα σε κύκνους  :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Την προηγουμενη Κυριακη αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια η ομορφη κυρια.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,laz 94,φανουλα,apostolos και naias ii.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω φιλε nkr και ανταποδιδω

photo158.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Την προηγουμενη Κυριακη αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια η ομορφη κυρια.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,laz 94,φανουλα,apostolos και naias ii.


Σε ευχαριστώ *αυτή* για σένα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009..Αφιερωμένη στους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Naias II,nkr,laz94,pantelis2009 και φυσικά στην Φανούλα.*
PA189186.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009..Αφιερωμένη στους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Naias II,nkr,laz94,pantelis2009 και φυσικά στην Φανούλα.*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78529


Φιλε Nissos Mykonos Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω

DSCN0880.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI το καλοκαιρι του 2007 στην Αιγινα

nefeli.JPG

Για τους nissos mykonos & pantelis 2009

----------


## Naias II

> *Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009..Αφιερωμένη στους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Naias II,nkr,laz94,pantelis2009 και φυσικά στην Φανούλα.*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78529


Ευχαριστώ και *ανταποδίδω*
Το δελφίνι δεν λέει να κάνει στην άκρη.Κάνε στην άκρη βρεεεεε :mrgreen:

----------


## nkr

Αλλη μια φωτο την κουκλας της Αιγινας.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,naias ii,nissos mykonos,φανουλα και leo.

----------


## laz94

> *Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009..Αφιερωμένη στους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Naias II,nkr,laz94,pantelis2009 και φυσικά στην Φανούλα.*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78529


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και αναποδίδω BEN BRUCE & Nissos Mykonos με μια φωτο του πλοίου τραβηγμένο μέσα απο τη γέφυρα του Γλυκοφιλούσα

----------


## slash

Με τη γνωριμη,υπερβολικη θα λεγα κλιση οταν στριβει.

----------


## φανούλα

> Ευχαριστώ και *ανταποδίδω*
> Το δελφίνι δεν λέει να κάνει στην άκρη.Κάνε στην άκρη βρεεεεε :mrgreen:


Καλά είναι εκεί που είναι τα δελφίνια :Wink: !!! Στη σωστή θέση βρίσκονται!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις φώτο σας και σύντομα θα ανταποδώσω!!!

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Πειραιάς 4/1/2010.
nefeli.JPG
Αφιερομένη στον pantelis 2009 και polykas.

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου Ορφέα καλή η φωτογραφία αλλά χρησημοποίησε ένα τρίποδα και μια άλλη μηχανή για να έχεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα .Ευχαριστουμε πάντως  για αυτή την προσπάθεια  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Το Νεφελάκι δε θα μπορούσε να έλειπε από τη συλλογή μου!!! Και φυσικά έβαλα όλη μου την τέχνη για να το φωτογραφήσω!!! Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά των προηγούμενων ποστ που μου τη χάρισαν κι ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα πλήρως :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραία φωτο Φανούλα. Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*Για την Φανούλα,τον Thanasis89,τον Nikos_V...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82544

----------


## vinman

*...και μία κατάπλωρη απο την ίδια άφιξη..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83710

----------


## Thanasis89

-------------

DSC05950.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Διά του ξενύχτηδες που αυξάνονται με σταθερόν ρυθμόν....Athanasion89,dokimakion21,Nikon_V,Φανούλ  αν!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83983

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στην Αίγινα χθες πλέον,με κόντρα ήλιο...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,Thanasis89 και φυσικά στην Φανούλα...* :Wink: 
P4105081.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Το Νεφελάκι στον Πειραιά, για όλους τους λάτρεις της :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο. Μοιάζει λίγο στο Ιόνιαν Σταρ.
Μέσα πώς είναι;

----------


## φανούλα

> Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο. Μοιάζει λίγο στο Ιόνιαν Σταρ.
> Μέσα πώς είναι;


Δεν έχω μπει ποτέ μέσα φίλε μου, για να σου πω!! Αλλά απ' ότι έχω ακούσει είναι λιτό κι απέριττο!!! Αυτό ξέρω μόνο, έξω όμως είναι υπέροχο!!!
Ας μας απαντήσει όμως και κάποιος γνώστης!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση!

Εάν αληθεύει αυτό, είναι πολύ κρίμα επειδή από έξω είναι μούρλια!




> Δεν έχω μπει ποτέ μέσα φίλε μου, για να σου πω!! Αλλά απ' ότι έχω ακούσει είναι λιτό κι απέριττο!!! Αυτό ξέρω μόνο, έξω όμως είναι υπέροχο!!!
> Ας μας απαντήσει όμως και κάποιος γνώστης!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση!
> 
> Εάν αληθεύει αυτό, είναι πολύ κρίμα επειδή από έξω είναι μούρλια!


Στη σελίδα 19 του θέματος, μπορείς να τη δεις λίγο πως είναι μέσα!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci!

Πολύ στενάχωρο δεν είναι παιδιά, με όλα αυτά τα καθίσματα; 
Το έχουν παρακάνει μου φαίνεται ή είναι ιδέα μου επειδή έχω συνηθίσει πιο πολύ απλωσιά στα Ιονικά πλοία ...  :Wink: 




> Στη σελίδα 19 του θέματος, μπορείς να τη δεις λίγο πως είναι μέσα!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Merci!
> 
> Πολύ στενάχωρο δεν είναι παιδιά, με όλα αυτά τα καθίσματα; 
> Το έχουν παρακάνει μου φαίνεται ή είναι ιδέα μου επειδή έχω συνηθίσει πιο πολύ απλωσιά στα Ιονικά πλοία ...


Ε όπως και να το πάρεις φίλε μου, η σύγκριση που κάνεις είναι ανάμεσα σε πολύ διαφορετικά μεγέθη!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Η Νεφελη υπο βροχη..........
Για vinman,Thanasis89,φανουλα,dokimako,prousso,Nissos Mykonos

PA270408.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα αγαπημένα μου χρώματα ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα !  :Smile:

----------


## φανούλα

> Η Νεφελη υπο βροχη..........
> Για vinman,Thanasis89,φανουλα,dokimako,prousso,Nissos Mykonos
> 
> PA270408.JPG


Επ, καλώστονα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όμορφη φωτό!!!

Υ.Γ. Πότε ήρθε η Νεφέλη στη Σύρο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: ???

----------


## Appia_1978

Από ποια άποψη;  :Wink: 

Το Νεφέλη είναι περίπου 87 m και πχ. το Ιονίς 96 m. Δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά. Και όμως το Ιονίς, είναι πιο αεράτο στα σαλόνια του. Τουλάχιστον κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. 

(Μπορεί και να επηρεάζομαι, επειδή είμαι συναισθηματικά δεμένος με το Ιονίς  :Very Happy: )




> Ε όπως και να το πάρεις φίλε μου, η σύγκριση που κάνεις είναι ανάμεσα σε πολύ διαφορετικά μεγέθη!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για την Φανούλα και τον Nikos_V..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84419

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ περίεργο θέμα ανοίξατε παιδιά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Ιονίς και το Νεφέλη είναι πραγματικά άλλοι κόσμοι, το ένα ελληνικό και το άλλο γιαπωνέζικο. Κοινώς δεν συγκρίνονται...  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για την Φανούλα και τον Nikos_V..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84419


Ευχαριστω Μανο :Very Happy:

----------


## Express Pigasos

πραγματικα απο τα πλοια που κοσμουν τον Αργοσαρωνικο και τις ελληνικες θαλασσες!!μεγαλη μ αγαπη αυτο το πλοιο!

----------


## slash

> Από ποια άποψη; 
> 
> Το Νεφέλη είναι περίπου 87 m και πχ. το Ιονίς 96 m. Δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά. Και όμως το Ιονίς, είναι πιο αεράτο στα σαλόνια του. Τουλάχιστον κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. 
> 
> (Μπορεί και να επηρεάζομαι, επειδή είμαι συναισθηματικά δεμένος με το Ιονίς )


 
Οι διαστασεις του Νεφελη ειναι 96,9μ χ 16,7μ.
Επισης οι φωτογραφιες του φιλου lissos στη σελ 19 ειναι απο το πρυμνιο σαλονι του 2ου deck επιβατων,το οποιο οντως δεν σου αφηνει και τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,ενω ειναι αρκετα κλειστοφοβικο και σκοτεινο.
Το κεντικο σαλονι ειναι καλαισθητο και κατα τη προσωπικη μoυ παντα αποψη,καλυτερο απο το αντιστοιχο του Φοιβου εστω και εαν εν ετη 2010 διαθετει ακομα καθοδικες τηλεορασεις.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Δεν έχω μπει ποτέ μέσα φίλε μου, για να σου πω!! Αλλά απ' ότι έχω ακούσει είναι λιτό κι απέριττο!!! Αυτό ξέρω μόνο, έξω όμως είναι υπέροχο!!!
> Ας μας απαντήσει όμως και κάποιος γνώστης!!


*Φανούλα επειδή ταξίδεψα το Σάββατο με το Νεφέλη όποτε βρω χρόνο (αχ αυτό το σχολείο..) θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του...*




> Η Νεφελη υπο βροχη..........
> Για vinman,Thanasis89,φανουλα,dokimako,prousso,Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84414


*Νίικο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## sg3

> Οι διαστασεις του Νεφελη ειναι 96,9μ χ 16,7μ.
> Επισης οι φωτογραφιες του φιλου lissos στη σελ 19 ειναι απο το πρυμνιο σαλονι του 2ου deck επιβατων,το οποιο οντως δεν σου αφηνει και τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,ενω ειναι αρκετα κλειστοφοβικο και σκοτεινο.
> Το κεντικο σαλονι ειναι καλαισθητο και κατα τη προσωπικη μoυ παντα αποψη,καλυτερο απο το αντιστοιχο του Φοιβου εστω και εαν εν ετη 2010 διαθετει ακομα καθοδικες τηλεορασεις.





> πραγματικα απο τα πλοια που κοσμουν τον Αργοσαρωνικο και τις ελληνικες θαλασσες!!μεγαλη μ αγαπη αυτο το πλοιο!


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σας αν του εκαναν κι μια καλη ανακαινηση θα επιανε κορυφη!

----------


## φανούλα

> *Φανούλα επειδή ταξίδεψα το Σάββατο με το Νεφέλη όποτε βρω χρόνο (αχ αυτό το σχολείο..) θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του...*


Οκ Γιαννάκη μου, θα περιμένουμε :Wink: !!!

----------


## vinman

*Για την Φανούλα και τον Γιαννάκη (Nissos Mykonos)!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84527

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Για την Φανούλα και τον Γιαννάκη (Nissos Mykonos)!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84527


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!Πρέπει να κανονίσουμε να πάμε καμία βόλτα μαζί για φωτογραφίες...Να μου μάθεις και τα κόλπα σου!
Για σένα και φυσικά την Φανούλα μία φωτογραφία από την Σαββατιάτικη άφιξη στην Αίγινα....
*P4105068.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση  :Very Happy: 




> Οι διαστασεις του Νεφελη ειναι 96,9μ χ 16,7μ.
> Επισης οι φωτογραφιες του φιλου lissos στη σελ 19 ειναι απο το πρυμνιο σαλονι του 2ου deck επιβατων,το οποιο οντως δεν σου αφηνει και τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,ενω ειναι αρκετα κλειστοφοβικο και σκοτεινο.
> Το κεντικο σαλονι ειναι καλαισθητο και κατα τη προσωπικη μoυ παντα αποψη,καλυτερο απο το αντιστοιχο του Φοιβου εστω και εαν εν ετη 2010 διαθετει ακομα καθοδικες τηλεορασεις.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αφού έχω χρόνο ας κάνουμε μία σύντομη βόλτα στους κύριους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου...Φανούλα για 'σένα αφού σου τις είχα υποσχεθεί..!

Ανεβαίνοντας τις σκάλες από την είσοδο των επιβατών, θα συναντήσουμε το πρώτο σαλόνι που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το κεντρικό του πλοίου...
*P4105113.JPG
P4105114.JPG
*Προχωρώντας προς την πλώρη θα δούμε ένα σαλόνι με αεροπορικά καθίσματα...
*P4105115.JPG
*Ανεβαίνοντας στο δεύτερο deck επιβατών βρισκόμαστε στο πλωριό σαλόνι...
*P4105118.JPG
*Προχωρώντας προς την πρύμη θα συναντήσουμε άλλο ένα σαλονάκι...*
P4105126.JPG
*Αυτή ήταν η σύντομη ξενάγηση μου στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του Νεφέλη..Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα..
*

----------


## φανούλα

Καθόλου δε μας κούρασες :Wink: !! Κάθε βαπόρι αξίζει μια ξενάγηση για όποιον δε το έχει επισκεφτεί αλλά και μια υπενθύμιση για τους υπόλοιπους, δε νομίζω να μη τους άρεσε :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ και όπως είπαμε :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!

----------


## vinman

Ωραίος ο Γιαννάκης... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μας κούρασες φίλε Nissos Mykonos. Ευχαριστούμε για την ξενάγηση  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,Laz94,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85313

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε vinman. ¶λλη μια καταπληκτική φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για την Φανούλα...άφιξη την Πέμπτη 1η Απριλίου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85981

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στον Πειραιά στις 10-4-2010...Για την Φανούλα και τους Thanasis89,Vinman,pantelis2009!!*
P4104016.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως πάντα, υπέροχη φωτο. :Wink:  Ευχαριστώωωωω

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Γιαννάκη,την Φανούλα και τον Παντελή!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86060

----------


## pantelis2009

Απαστράπουσα είσοδο φίλε vinman. Eυχαριστώ :Cool: 8-)

----------


## laz94

> *Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,Laz94,Φανούλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85313


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! αν και πολυ καθυστερημενα...
Εξαιρετική οπως όλες βέβαια! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το πρωί..για την Φανούλα,τον Γιαννάκη και τον Λάζαρο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86360

----------


## laz94

> *Σήμερα το πρωί..για την Φανούλα,τον Γιαννάκη και τον Λάζαρο!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86360


Θαυμάσια χρώματα! Μπράβο!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...και άλλη μία απο την ίδια αναχώρηση..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86915

----------


## dokimakos21

NEFELI-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 24.04.2010
Για ολους τους λατρες...!
P4240783.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...χθές το πρωί...!
Για την φανατική θαυμάστρια του πλοίου Φανούλα,τον λάτρη του Αργοσαρωνικού Λάζαρο και για έναν φίλο που ήταν κάπου εκεί πάνω..σε κάποιο κατάστρωμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87184

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λίγο πριν δέσει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...Φωτογραφία από το Φοίβος..
Για τους φίλους Vinman,Dokimakos21,Thanasis89 και για την Φανούλα!*
P4104075.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξαιρετικα για την Φανουλα

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη, στα δύο καλά παιδάκια Φανούλα και Τάσο@@@...  :Wink: 

DSC05953.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *...χθές το πρωί...!*
> *Για την φανατική θαυμάστρια του πλοίου Φανούλα,τον λάτρη του Αργοσαρωνικού Λάζαρο και για έναν φίλο που ήταν κάπου εκεί πάνω..σε κάποιο κατάστρωμα...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87184


Μάνο ευχαρισω πάρα πάρα πολύ!
Η επόμενη *για σενα* αλλά και για την *φανούλα*...
100_2006.JPG

----------


## captain

> *...χθές το πρωί...!*
> *Για την φανατική θαυμάστρια του πλοίου Φανούλα,τον λάτρη του Αργοσαρωνικού Λάζαρο και για έναν φίλο που ήταν κάπου εκεί πάνω..σε κάποιο κατάστρωμα...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87184


 Merci Bien Mesie Vinman..!!Merci Bien.. :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ένα βιντεάκι με την άφηξη της Νεφέλης....
για όλο το nautilia.gr

----------


## zozef

Κατα την εξοδο του απο το μεγαλο λιμανι
NEA 108NA.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*H ΝΕΦΕΛΗ μας Αναχωροντας για το πρωινο τις δρομολογιο...!!*
*P4240778.jpg*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ γειτονα!!!Τελεια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕFELI φρεσκο και καινουργιο το καλοκαιρι του 2000 στον πειραια

NAYTILIA (5).jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Χάρμα οφθαλμών είναι φίλε BEN BRUCE :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Χάρμα οφθαλμών είναι φίλε BEN BRUCE


Ετσι ειναι φιλε pantelis 2009 απο τοτε που ηρθε ηταν η ντιβα του σαρωνικου

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η Νεφέλη λίγο πριν προσπεράσει το Απόλλων Ελλάς, έξω από το Πειραιά, λίγο πριν την δύση του ηλίου στις 2-5...*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,Thanasis89,ΒΕΝ BRUCE,Dokimakos21,Tasos@@@,Laz94 και στην Φανούλα!*
P5020098.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε Γιαννη...Μοναδικη!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Η φωτογραφία σου ειναι Ε-Ξ-Α-Ι-Ρ-Ε-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιρωση και την ομορφη <κοντραδικη> φωτο

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Laz94,Captain,Nissos Mykonos και φυσικά και για την Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88368

----------


## zozef

Στο μεγαλο λιμανι την ωρα της μανουβρας γιο το γνωστο σημειο
P4080014NA.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

> *Η Νεφέλη λίγο πριν προσπεράσει το Απόλλων Ελλάς, έξω από το Πειραιά, λίγο πριν την δύση του ηλίου στις 2-5...*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,Thanasis89,ΒΕΝ BRUCE,Dokimakos21,Tasos@@@,Laz94 και στην Φανούλα!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88327



Γιάνναρε η φωτογραφία σου είναι εκπληκτική.. να τολμήσω να ζητήσω και την συνέχεια?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιάνναρε η φωτογραφία σου είναι εκπληκτική.. να τολμήσω να ζητήσω και την συνέχεια?


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ! Θα ανεβάσω λίγα λεπτά άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες από την συνέχεια της οικογενειακής ''κόντρας''!*

----------


## DeepBlue

Μια και από εμένα για τον Nissos Mykonos και όλους εσάς με τις υπέροχες φωτό σας... P1030109.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

άργησες αλλά χτύπησες.. άψογος φίλε deep blue.. είδες οταν φωτογραφίζεις κάτι που το έχεις ήδη φωτογραφίσει και στο παρελθόν τί πετυχένεις.. ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σωστός φίλε giorgos....Όσο πιο πολλές τόσο πιο καλές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε την συνέχεια της* *οικογενειακής ''κόντρας''!
Για τους φίλους giorgos....,deep blue,Vinman,Laz94,Thanasis89,Ben Bruce για την Φανούλα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!
*P5020117.JPG
P5020175.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

:shock::shock::shock: Η πρώτη φίλε Nissos Mykonos είναι για κάδρο.Απίθανα χρώματα στον ουρανό.Εξαιρετική...

----------


## giorgos....

εγώ θα προτιμήσω τη δεύτερη.. πάντως είναι και οι τρείς απίθανες..

----------


## captain

> *Για τους φίλους Laz94,Captain,Nissos Mykonos και φυσικά και για την Φανούλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88368


Thanks Μάνο!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain

Υπέροχες λήψεις.. :Razz: !!!!Και του φίλου *Nissos Mykonos*, αλλά και η "μάχημη" του φίλου *DeepΒlue* δίνει ρέστα!!! :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## laz94

Μάνο και Γιάννη σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι φανταστικές! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Λάζαρο και την Φανούλα...24 Απριλίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88736

----------


## laz94

Πολύ όμορφη! Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάνο! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΕΦΕΛΗ-Σημερινη απογευματινη αφιξη..!*
*P5121287.jpg*

----------


## φανούλα

Καιρό είχα να μπω στο θέμα της κούκλας...και κυριολεκτικά το έχετε απογειώσει!!! Αφού ζήλεψα και σκέφτομαι να την επισκεφτώ μία από αυτές τις μέρες... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αίγινα ή Πόρο??? Τι προτείνετε???

----------


## laz94

> Καιρό είχα να μπω στο θέμα της κούκλας...και κυριολεκτικά το έχετε απογειώσει!!! Αφού ζήλεψα και σκέφτομαι να την επισκεφτώ μία από αυτές τις μέρες...
> Αίγινα ή Πόρο??? Τι προτείνετε???


μμμμμμ.....με βαζεις σε μεγάλο δείλημμα..... :Very Happy: 
Θα τολμήσω να προτείνω Πόρο.... :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

*To ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙ μας εξω απο τον Πειραια...!*
*P5121286.jpg*

*P5121289.jpg*

----------


## φανούλα

> μμμμμμ.....με βαζεις σε μεγάλο δείλημμα.....
> Θα τολμήσω να προτείνω Πόρο....


Τελικά Λάζαρέ μου, έτυχαν εμπόδια και δε θα καταφέρω να ταξιδέψω το Νεφελάκι μας ακόμα...Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την πρόταση, αν και αποφασίσαμε τελικά Αίγινα για όταν πάω :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!! Προς το παρών, πάμε σ' άλλο προορισμό...

----------


## diagoras

NΕΦΕΛΗ 
091.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους της

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Απο το Θησαυρό που ανακάλυψα στα Στύρα. Το Νεφέλη σε αναχώρηση του το 2001. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, diagoras, dokimakos21, Φανούλα, vinman, laz94 & captain. :Wink:  

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 2001.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 2001.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο είναι πιό όμορφο με την μπλέ φορεσιά παρά με την λευκή.....

----------


## captain

Γενικώς ήταν και παραμένει "κουκλάκι".... :Wink: Σε ευχαριστώ pantelis2009 για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Απο το Θησαυρό που ανακάλυψα στα Στύρα. Το Νεφέλη σε αναχώρηση του το 2001. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, diagoras, dokimakos21, Φανούλα, vinman, laz94 & captain. 
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 2001.jpg
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 2001.jpg


Κάθε φώτο της Νεφέλης μας είναι καταπληκτική!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή!!! Ξέρετε όλοι πλέον τι αδυναμία της έχω :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## gtogias

Και μια βραδυνή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για τους (τις) λάτρεις της μικρής γιαπωνέζας:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91657

----------


## Super Jet

Πλωρη για το κερατσινι εβαλε πριν 5 λεπτα το πλόιο μαζι με το flying dolfing xvii.

----------


## sg3

> Πλωρη για το κερατσινι εβαλε πριν 5 λεπτα το πλόιο μαζι με το flying dolfing xvii.


 ειχαν κλεισει την μπουκα του λιμανιου ψαροτρατες απο τις 11,45 γι αυτο υπηρχαν καθηστερησεις στα δρομολογια! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 Η Νεφέλη αναχωρεί από το μεγάλο λιμάνι
DSCF4938.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NEFELI στο λιμανι του πειραιως το 2009

argosar (44).JPG

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση της Νεφελης 
094.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νεφελη*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1648.jpg
_Για τους φιλους opelmanos και φανουλα_

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτός ο Πειραιάς...τι φυλάει μέσα του!!! Που θα πάει, θα τον τιμήσω δεόντως πάλι, όταν γυρίσω :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φώτο!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή και απογευματινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Φανούλα  :Wink:  P1040686.jpg

P1040689.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεφέλη φωτογραφημένο μέσα απο το Αριάδνη στις 31/11/2007. χαρισμένη σε DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Φανούλα, diagoras, DimitrisT &  Super Jet.  :Very Happy:  

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 30-11-2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεφέλη μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο Λιμάνι στις 29/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε  DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Φανούλα, diagoras, DimitrisT & Super Jet. :grin: 


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 03 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 04 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 05 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Νεφελη...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
DSCN3036.jpg
_Για τους φιλους pantelis2009,DeepBlue,laz94,Καρολος,φανουλα_

----------


## laz94

> _F/B Νεφελη...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
> DSCN3036.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους pantelis2009,DeepBlue,laz94,Καρολος,φανουλα_


Eυχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω.... :Wink: 
100_2549.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νεφέλη... 29/07/2010.* Είσοδο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, laz94, Φανούλα, diagoras, DimitrisT, Super Jet & BEN BRUCE :Razz:  

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 07 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 08 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 09 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 10 29-07-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 11 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Νεφέλη... 29/07/2010.* Είσοδο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, laz94, Φανούλα, diagoras, DimitrisT, Super Jet & BEN BRUCE 
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 07 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 08 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 09 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 10 29-07-2010.jpg
> ...


Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...σήμερα το πρωί....για την Φανούλα...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101464

----------


## laz94

Για την φανούλα αλλά και για τους TSS APOLLON, pantelis2009 και vinman... :Wink: 
100_2560.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω με μία αναχώρηση στις 21/06/2010 χαρισμένη σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις αλλά επειδή δεν έχω άλλη φώτο της Νεφέλης μας, απάντησα κατάλληλα για εσάς και όσους προαναφέρατε στο BS Paros!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πειραιάς...09.08.2010 ..Τραβηγμένη από το Μυτιλήνη...
Φανούλα δική σου :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτή υπέροχη είναι φίλε opelmanos. Και αυτή για σένα τη φανούλα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: :roll: 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 04 03-08-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Έξω από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά με φόντο την Πειραϊκή! Φανούλα για σένα..*
P7188704.JPG

----------


## emmanouil

Μηπωσ ξερετε πιοσ ειναι πλοιαρχοσ

----------


## apollo_express

Ο κ. Παρλαπανίδης δεν είναι;

----------


## emmanouil

Mηπωσ ξερετε σε πια βαπορια ηταν πριν??

----------


## DeepBlue

Για όλους τους φίλους του μικρού Ιάπωνα αλλά και τους pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,T.S.S. APOLLON,laz94,vinman. :Wink:  P1040723.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Πειραιάς...09.08.2010 ..Τραβηγμένη από το Μυτιλήνη...
> Φανούλα δική σου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101767
> Υ.Γ Όταν φτιάξω το πρόγραμμα θα ανεβ'ασω καλύτερες





> Και αυτή υπέροχη είναι φίλε opelmanos. Και αυτή για σένα τη φανούλα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101769





> *Έξω από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά με φόντο την Πειραϊκή! Φανούλα για σένα..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103879





> Για όλους τους φίλους του μικρού Ιάπωνα αλλά και τους pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,T.S.S. APOLLON,laz94,vinman. P1040723.jpg


Ατελείωτες βόλτες και ταξίδια από τον Πειραιά με αφετηρίες και προορισμούς την Ε2 και Ε6, τρέχοντας να προλάβεις τα λεωφορεία και τις αναχωρήσεις, κι όμως το βλέμμα πάντα βρίσκει στιγμιαία την ευκαιρία να κοιτάξει απέναντι...την Ε8 να δει αν η όμορφη γιαπωνέζα είναι εκεί :Cool:  :Wink: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις :Wink: !!!

----------


## laz94

Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε DeepBlue!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμένη σε 'σένα, την φανούλα και τους Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, pantelis2009, vinman!

100_2557.JPG

----------


## apollo_express

> Mηπωσ ξερετε σε πια βαπορια ηταν πριν??


Ήταν ύπαρχος στο Νήσος Μύκονος τότε που έκανε Χίο - Μυτηλήνη, μετά δεν ξέρω.

----------


## emmanouil

Αρα στην ουσια ειναι η πρωτη του πλοιαρχια??

----------


## manoubras 33

Πλησιαζοντας το λιμανι του Πειραια..
Για ολους τους φιλους.
DSCN0974.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις φίλοι DeepBlue, φανούλα & laz94 και ανταποδίδω σε σας και Nissos Mykonos, emmanouil, apollo_express & manoubras 33. :Wink:  :Smile:  

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 07-09-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 02 07-09-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 04 07-09-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 05 07-09-2010.jpg

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 06 07-09-2010.jpg
Πλησιάζοντας το λιμάνι του Πόρου στις 07-09-2010.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους DeepBlue & laz94 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Νεφελη...Πειραιας 20-10-2009_
_DSCN0885.jpg_

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τον πολύ καλό φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON.  :Wink: 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 03 07-09-2010.jpg
Πόρος 07/09/2010

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε!...
Για τους φίλους Leo, pantelis2009, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, vinman, φανούλα και manoubras 33... :Wink: 
100_2952.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο pantelis2009!
Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
_F/B Νεφελη...Πειραιας 12-7-2010._
DSCN2635.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτο και απο τον φιλο laz94
Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
F/B _Νεφελη_...Πειραιας 12-7-2010.
DSCN2637.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλοι T.S.S. APOLLON & laz94 και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  :Surprised:  
*Νεφέλη κόντρα στον πρωϊνό ήλιο στις ...03/08/2010.* 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 03 03-08-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Η συμπαθυτηκοτατη Νεφελη μας σημερα καθυστερησε κανα 15λεπτο να περασει τα φαναρια του Πειραια,γιατι περιμενε το τη μiκρη βασιλισσα να αποχωρησει
nefelh.JPG
εξαιρετηκα αφιερωμενη στην καπετανησα μας με το υπεροχο ονομα,που το εχει και η αδερφη μου,την Φανουλα αλλα και στους φιλους laz94, Leo, pantelis2009, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, vinman, και manoubras 33

----------


## zozef

Κατα την εισοδο στο μεγαλο λιμανι
kifissia 036NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η συμπαθυτηκοτατη Νεφελη μας σημερα καθυστερησε κανα 15λεπτο να περασει τα φαναρια του Πειραια,γιατι περιμενε το τη μiκρη βασιλισσα να αποχωρησει
> nefelh.JPG
> εξαιρετηκα αφιερωμενη στην καπετανησα μας με το υπεροχο ονομα,που το εχει και η αδερφη μου,την Φανουλα αλλα και στους φιλους laz94, Leo, pantelis2009, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, vinman, και manoubras 33


_Ευχαριστω φιλε ιθακη και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Νεφελη...Πειραιας 27-6-2010._
DSCN1916.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε ιθάκη, θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## erwdios

Έτοιμη για να δέσει στο λιμάνι

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Η Νεφέλη λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη στους φλίλους του θέματος.
DSCF7550.jpg

----------


## slash

Προσεγγιζοντας για μια ακομη φορα την αιγινα.Για ολους τους φιλους.

31082010276.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Την περασμένη Κυριακή,για την Φανούλα,τον Nissos Mykonos και τον diagoras!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109922

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Από το κατάστρωμα του Απόλλωνα Ελλάς


ομοίως,


¶φιξη στον Πόρο


και πλώρη για Μέθανα

----------


## φανούλα

Many many thanks σε όλους σας!!! Κι είχα καιρό να το δω μιας και μπήκαμε σε χειμερινό πρόγραμμα :Wink: !!!

----------


## NikosP

16/10/2010 αναχωρώντας από Πειραιά
Nefeli leaving Peiraias.jpg
Για τους Leo,Nikos_v,Vinman,Trakman,TSS Apollon,leonidas & Rocinante

----------


## Nikos_V

> 16/10/2010 αναχωρώντας από Πειραιά
> Nefeli leaving Peiraias.jpg
> Για τους Leo,Nikos_v,Vinman,Trakman,TSS Apollon,leonidas & Rocinante


Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα!!
Βλεπω οτι βγηκες πρωινη βολτα στο λιμανι :Very Happy:

----------


## NikosP

Μην σε ξεγελά η συννεφιά Νίκο, χθες το απόγευμα είχα κατέβει στο λιμάνι.

----------


## nkr

Πρωινη αναχωρηση της μικρης γιαπωνεζας για αλλο ενα δρομολογιο του Ιουλιου....Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,laz 94,tss apollon,Nikos V.,
Dimitris T.,NikosP,Vinman,GiorgosVitz,Slash,Φανουλα και Καρολος.

----------


## laz94

Φίλε nkr ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμέη σε εσένα κ όσους αναφέρεις!...
100_2547.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πρωινη αναχωρηση της μικρης γιαπωνεζας για αλλο ενα δρομολογιο του Ιουλιου....Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,laz 94,tss apollon,Nikos V.,
> Dimitris T.,NikosP,Vinman,GiorgosVitz,Slash,Φανουλα και Καρολος.


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 34 22-09-2010.jpg
*Νεφέλη....22/09/2010*

----------


## DeepBlue

Φίλοι nkr ,laz94  και pantelis2009 την καλημέρα μου κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

nkr, Pantelis2009 ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Θα ανταποδώσω σε λίγο στο θέμα: "Οι ζωγραφιές μας". :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ-¶φιξη στην Αίγινα στις 20.10.2010
Για όλους εσάς.!
PA204321.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Συννεφιασμένη,φθινοπωρινή Νεφέλη.Για τους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman,dokimakos21,polykas,laz94,captain,g  iorgos...P1050330.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Συννεφιασμένη,φθινοπωρινή Νεφέλη.Για τους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman,dokimakos21,polykas,laz94,captain,g  iorgos...P1050330.jpg


Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φιλε μου για την όμορφη φωτο και την αφιέρωση... :Wink: 

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά...
Αφιερωμένη σε εσένα αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρεις!
100_2556.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους DeepBlue & laz94 για τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 03-08-2010.jpg
Νεφέλη...03/08/2010

----------


## DeepBlue

Έξω από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με παρέα...Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,polykas,nkr,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman,laz94,dokimakos21,captain,ιθακη και όλους τους φίλους της.                                                                  P1050338.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Έξω από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με παρέα...Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,polykas,nkr,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman,laz94,dokimakos21,captain,ιθακη και όλους τους φίλους της. P1050338.jpg


Φίλε DeepBlue σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Η επόμενη φωτο αφιερωμένη σε εσένα αλλά και σε όλους όσους αναφέρεις!!!
¶φιξη στην Αίγινα (5/9/2010)
100_2902.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους DeepBlue & laz94 και ανταποδίδω σε σας, polykas, nkr, GiorgosVitz, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 35 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους DeepBlue & laz94 και ανταποδίδω σε σας, polykas, nkr, GiorgosVitz, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120111


Όσο περισσότερο τον βλέπω αυτόν τον βάπορα τόσο περισσότερο μου αρέσει!!!
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή!
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο στον Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Νεφέλη σε ένα ακόμη ταξίδι του στις 13/01/2011, Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 37 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

νεφελη 2.gifΚαλησπέρα το Νεφέλη επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά στης 7/10/2010...
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους...! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :roll:

νεφελη 2.gif

----------


## nkr

*Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ καθως αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια ενα πρωινο...........
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,IONIAN STAR,Gamemaniac,leo85,Κωστακης,Laz 94 και Καρολο*
100_3996.jpg

----------


## laz94

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε nkr!
Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 35 08-11-2010.jpgΝεφέλη 08/11/2010.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Νεφέλη στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας στις 23/12/2010 με...... αρκετή κάπνα!!! :Very Happy:   Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009, laz94, nkr, leo85 αλλά.... και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του θέματος!!!
SL382352.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι ντουμάνια. Ούτε γω δεν καπνίζω έτσι :Wink: . Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos.

----------


## laz94

H Nεφέλη έρχεται κατα πάνω μας...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr, pantelis2009 και karavofanatikos που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις τους!... :Wink: 
100_2548.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> H Nεφέλη έρχεται κατα πάνω μας...
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr, pantelis2009 και karavofanatikos που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις τους!...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123287


Eυχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα τους φίλους που αναφέρεις και Κάρολο, Ιθάκη DeepBlue, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON, IONIAN STAR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 01 20-09-2010.jpgΝεφέλη....20/09/2010.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου.Η επομενη φοτο του πλοιου για τους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,nkr,laz94,DeepBlue,Καρολος και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!
IMG_2821.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να σε μάθω να μπαίνεις μέσα, χάνεις τα καλύτερα. :Wink: :roll: Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

:Very Happy:  :mrgreen:

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστω φιλε μου.Η επομενη φοτο του πλοιου για τους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,nkr,laz94,DeepBlue,Καρολος και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!
> IMG_2821.JPG


Φίλε IONIAN STAR ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και την όμορφη-σπάνια φωτο!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

Το ονομα του νεφελη στο ais αλλαξε σε NEFELI P. Γιατι?

----------


## giorgos....

την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ....

----------


## dimitris10

Λετε να το ναυλωσε η FAST FERRIES και να κολλησε και το P. :Confused: (πλακα κανω :Very Happy: )και εγω  χθες το ειδα στο ais.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Στο shiptracking το έχει "NEFELI" χωρίς το P.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεφέλη στις 11/02/2011 στο ΝΜΔ.
Χαρισμένη σε laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, giorgos...., karavofanatikos, f/b delfini, dimitris10, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 38 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το Νεφέλη στις 11/02/2011 στο ΝΜΔ.
> Χαρισμένη σε laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, giorgos...., karavofanatikos, f/b delfini, dimitris10, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126323


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! Θα ανταποδώσω αύριο......Καληνύχτα!!!

----------


## laz94

Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμένη σε εσένα και όσους αναφέρεις!
100_2694.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η πλώρη της Νεφέλης το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε! Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009 (ευχαριστώ :Very Happy: ), laz94.... αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους!
SL382900.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Η πλώρη της Νεφέλης το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε! Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009 (ευχαριστώ), laz94.... αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους!
> SL382900.jpg


Από τις ομορφότερες πλώρες...
Ευχαριστώ! :Wink:

----------


## johny18

> Η πλώρη της Νεφέλης το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε! Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009 (ευχαριστώ), laz94.... αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους!
> SL382900.jpg


 
Πολύ ωραία πλώρη !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

NEFELI-¶φιξη στην Αίγινα στις 20.10.2010 .. 
Για όλους εσάς..!

PA204324.JPG

Υ.Γ. Πλοίαρχος έχει αναλάβει ο Cpt Κώστας Σικοτακόπουλος ..!

----------


## sg3

εμαθα πριν λιγο οτι η νεφελη χτυπησε μεσα στον πειραια στην πισω μερια της σοβαρα

----------


## pantelis2009

> εμαθα πριν λιγο οτι η νεφελη χτυπησε μεσα στον πειραια στην πισω μερια της σοβαρα


 Δεν ξέρω φίλε τι εννοείς .......σοβαρά, πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο πάει για Αίγινα με 16,3  :Wink: .
Μάλλον ....ράδιο αρβίλα ήταν.:roll:

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 43 15-03-2011.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Δεν ξέρω φίλε τι εννοείς .......σοβαρά, πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο πάει για Αίγινα με 16,3 .
> Μάλλον ....ράδιο αρβίλα ήταν.:roll:
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 43 15-03-2011.jpg


Οτι χτυπησε ..χτυπησε αλλα όχι σοβαρά γι' αυτό και υπηρξε τροποποίηση στο δρομολόγιο της.

----------


## Leo

Δεν ήταν ψέμα, να η είδηση από την Ναυτεμπορική

*Πειραιάς: Πρόσκρουση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Νεφέλη στην προβλήτα*

*NAFTEMPORIKI.GR Τρίτη, 15 Μαρτίου 2011 10:49 
Τελευταία Ενημέρωση : 15/03/2011 12:21* 

Στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού του Πειραιά προσέκρουσε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Νεφέλη» προερχόμενο από την Αίγινα με 128 επιβάτες.
Από την πρόσκρουση τραυματίστηκε μια 52χρονη επιβάτης, η οποία μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ στο Τζάνειο Νοσοκομείο, ενώ στο πλοίο προκλήθηκε μικρό σχίσιμο του κύτους του (1,5 μ. και πλάτους 0,50 εκατ.) πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.
Δεν αναφέρθηκε εισροή υδάτων ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Ο απόπλους του πλοίου απαγορεύτηκε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία γυναίκα τραυματήστηκε στο κεφάλι καθώς έπεσε από τις σκάλες, ένω κάποιο άλλοι μοτοσυκλετιστές έπεσαν από τις μηχανές τους! Ας ευχηθούμε να μην έχει πάθει κάτι!

http://www.neaepohi.gr/index.php?opt...ews&Itemid=198

----------


## sylver23

Κλασσική κακή συνήθεια , που κάποια στιγμή επιτέλους  πρέπει να σταματήσει, με τον κόσμο να συνωστίζεται στις σκάλες ή ακόμα και στο γκαράζ του πλοίου πριν αυτό δέσει.
Ο κόσμος να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά δεν νομίζω αλλά απο την μεριά των υπευθύνων μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει κάτι?

----------


## Eng

Μα αφου ρε Συλβερ οι οδηγιες - πριν φτασει καναν στα "φαναρια" ειναι "Σε λιγα λεπτα το πλοιο φτανει στο λιμανι του Πειραια, παρακαλουνται οι επιβατες οπως ετοιμαζονται για την αποβιβαση τους". Αρα τι τους λενε??? Να ξεκινησουν και να κατεβαινουν. Βεβαια απο την αλλη σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση δεν θα μπορουσε να εισαι καθισμενος στη καρεκλα και μολις το βαπορι δεσει να σηκωθεις να κατεβεις... Τεσπα, περαστικα να εχει η γυναικα και να ειναι καλα!

----------


## emmanouil

Και πως του επετραπη ο αποπλους???

----------


## Eng

Κατω απο καποιες παραμετρους μπορει να ταξιδεψει. Μερικες απο αυτες ειναι:
1. Η θεση του ριγματος να ειναι αρκετα ψηλα απο την (δυναμική) ισαλο πλευσης του πλοιου.
2. Να μην υπαρχει ειροη υδατων σε καμια περιπτωση, ακομα και αν αυτο γινεται λογω καιρου.
3. Το ριγμα να ειναι σε στεγανο ή κενο χωρο του πλοιου ωστε να υπαρχει κινδυνος polution στη θαλασσα απο πετρελαια, sludges, λαδια κλπ κλπ.
4. Να μην υπαρχει κινδυνος επεκτασης του ριγματος λογω vibration αλλα και λογω φορτισεων απο κυματισμους.

Αυτα ειναι μερικοι απο τα θεματα που ελεγχουν οι πραγματογνωμονες. Ετσι επιτρεπεται ή οχι ο αποπλους του πλοιου.

Τιποτα δεν γινεται εξ' απαλων ονυχων οταν εχουμε αβαρια σε ενα πλοιο!

----------


## nkr

*Ενα video της μικρης ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΑΣ που οργωνει τον Σαρωνικο.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,Laz 94,Κωστακης,sylver 23,Eng και Καρολο*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig93MH7ozEo

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr για το ωραίο βίντεο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 
Νεφέλη.....11/02/2011 :Razz: .


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 39.jpg

----------


## laz94

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2!
Να 'στε καλα!

----------


## vinman

Ανοιχτά της Αίγινας σήμερα το πρωί..!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127795

----------


## pantelis2009

Νεφέλη στις 27/03/2010 στις 10:15 στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε vinman, laz94, nkr, Eng, sylver23, Leo, karanofanatilos, emmanouil και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 45.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Νεφέλη στις 27/03/2010 στις 10:15 στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.
> Χαρισμένη σε vinman, laz94, nkr, Eng, sylver23, Leo, karanofanatilos, emmanouil και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127947


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Νεφέλη, δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, τον Μάιο του 2010.*
P5029525.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383125.jpg
Αναχώρηση απ' την Αίγινα!  Για τους pantelis2009 (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση), laz94, vinman, nkr, Nissos Mykonos... αλλά και για όλους τους φίλους της Νεφέλης. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, laz94, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, sylver23, Leo και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 
¶λλο ένα ταξίδι του έχει ξεκινήσει στις 27/03/2011 :Razz: .


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 48.jpg

----------


## laz94

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους 2! Να 'στε καλά!

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο την Αίγινα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128348

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για τον φίλο* laz94*!! Λάζαρε πολύχρονος με υγεία και πολλά καραβολατρικά ταξίδια!! :Very Happy: 
SL383422.jpg
Αίγινα

----------


## laz94

> Για τον φίλο* laz94*!! Λάζαρε πολύχρονος με υγεία και πολλά καραβολατρικά ταξίδια!!
> SL383422.jpg
> Αίγινα


Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου αλλά και την φωτο! Και εσύ ο,τι επιθυμείς!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Καλύπτοντας το κενό να πω ότι το πλοίο μας έχει πλεόν αφήσει και ονομάζεται "La Galera" με σημαία Παναμά αν δν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Το πλοίο αφού βάφτηκε τουλάχιστον εσωτερικά και αφού έγινε LA GALERA και στις μπάντες του έγραψαν την νέα του εταιρεία Navibus, στις 18/09/2012 το πρωϊ έφυγε απο το μόλο της Δραπετσώνας, άραξε στη ράδα ανοικτά απο τη Σαλαμίνα (μάλλον για πετρέλευση) μέχρι τις 17.30 και έβαλε πλώρη για .....άλλες θάλασσες. Αφού σταμάτησε στις 24/09 στη Ceuta (Mαρόκο) και στις 30/09 στη Santa Cruz de Tenerife για ανεφοδιασμό, διέσχισε τον Ατλαντικό και έφτασε στις 11/10 στο Puerto la Cruz στη Βενεζουέλα. Δυστυχώς εκεί δεν έχει AIS και έχασα τα ίχνη του. Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια να έχει.
Ας το δούμε στις 18/09 την ώρα που περνούσε ανοικτά της Αταλάντης με κατεύθυνση τη ράδα. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του.


ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 155 18-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Σε μια από τις τελευταίες του αναχωρήσεις πριν μας φύγει.. Λυπάμαι για τα σχόλια που ακούγονται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι εννοείς λέγοντας .......Λυπάμαι για τα σχόλια που ακούγονται;;;;
Ας το δούμε την ημέρα που έφυγε......να πηγαίνει στη ράδα.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 159 18-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Τι εννοείς λέγοντας .......Λυπάμαι για τα σχόλια που ακούγονται;;;;
> Ας το δούμε την ημέρα που έφυγε......να πηγαίνει στη ράδα.
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 159 18-09-2012.jpg


Στο βίντεο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά δεν πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Απλά δεν πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.


Παρακαλώ, κανένα πρόβλημα!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τα σχολια  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τα σχολια


Τουλάχιστον δε βρίζεις...

----------


## Express Pigasos

ναι ρε  #%%$%$ το %$$#% !  :Razz: 

περαν απο τη πλακα μια απο τις  αφιξεις της Νε(φε)λης οταν ειχαν αρχισει να κυκλοφορουν οι φημες περι πωλησης..!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> ναι ρε  #%%$%$ το %$$#% !


Το "το" μου άρεσε..!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 02-06-2012 πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας. 

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 94 02-06-2012.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Μας λείπεις κούκλα! :Apologetic: 

Nefeli 26-02-2012.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ το 2010 στην αιγινα

IMG_8685.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα βαπόρι που έφερε τα πάνω κάτω στο Σαρωνικό! Ακόμη θυμάμαι πόσο εντύπωση μου είχαν προκαλέσει τα τεράστια παράθυρα στο πάνω σαλόνι, που μπορούσες να χορταίνεις τα θάλασσα ασταμάτητα! Οι κυλιόμενες σκάλες και το μεγάλο γκαράζ ήταν ακόμη μερικές πρωτοτυπίες αυτού του πλοίου. Καλοθάλασσο, σου έδινε σιγουριά για το ταξίδεμά του! Τα καταστρώματά του δεν ήταν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, αλλά θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο ένα ταξίδι που το πέρασα ολόκληρο στο μικρό αυτό άνοιγμα (μπαλκονάκι) στο πλάι. 
SL381941.jpg
Να είσαι καλοτάξιδη όπου κι αν είσαι!

----------


## Panos80

Συμφωνω σε οτι λες. Ομορφα σαλονια, ευρυχωρα με μεγαλα παραθυρα αλλα στο θεμα ταξιδεματος με μεγαλο κυμματισμο "χτυπανε" τα μαγουλα μπροστα αρκετα.

----------


## leo85

Το Νεφέλη σε ένα από τα δρομολόγια του.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 3-11-2011 01.jpg ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 3-11-2011 02.jpg ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 3-11-2011 03.jpg ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 3-11-2011 04.jpg 

Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εδω και μια βδομαδα ψαχνω φωτογραφιες του...αλλα τιποτα..ουτε ιδια η Navibus ..ουτε τιποτα...Τι facebook , τι Twitter ,τι Flickr μεχρι και στο Instagram εψαξα τιποτα... σε λιγο θα κανω ενα τηλεφωνο εκει να τους πω να μου στειλουν καμια φωτογραφια..  Αναρωτιεμαι..θα υποστει καποιες εργασιες η εγιναν εδω οι οποιες δουλειες?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εγω δεν εχω τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις απο το βαπορι.Πολυτελες ναι μεγαλο γκαραζ ναι, αλλα οχι ομορφο με προβληματικη ευσταθεια,εως πολυ,αναφαιρεται και σε εγκυρο περιοδικο, μεγαλες κλισεις στη μανουβρα στον καιρο οχι σπουδαιο και ντεκ μικρα για τον κοσμο που επερνε.Σαφως πληγμα για την γραμμη αλλα...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εδω και μια βδομαδα ψαχνω φωτογραφιες του...αλλα τιποτα..ουτε ιδια η Navibus ..ουτε τιποτα...Τι facebook , τι Twitter ,τι Flickr μεχρι και στο Instagram εψαξα τιποτα... σε λιγο θα κανω ενα τηλεφωνο εκει να τους πω να μου στειλουν καμια φωτογραφια.. Αναρωτιεμαι..θα υποστει καποιες εργασιες η εγιναν εδω οι οποιες δουλειες?


Δυστυχώς στο Puerto La Cruz στη Βενεζουέλα δεν καλύπτεται απο το AIS και δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε, πάντως αν σου στείλουν καμία φωτο... την περιμένουμε.
Ας το δούμε σαν La Galera με τα σινιάλα της Navibus όταν στις 18/09/2012 ήταν στη ράδα για να φύγει.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 166 18-09-2012.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Η ομορφη Νεφελη στην Αιγινα !!
IMG_6953.jpgIMG_7279.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 02-06-2012 πλησιάζοντας την Αίγινα. Για τους φίλους BEN BRUCE, Express Pigasos, IONIAN STAR και σε όσους λείπει.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 92 02-06-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εδω στο μεταιχμιο...στο ΝΜΔ...με το Hellenic Seaways να φαινεται ακομα...αλλα το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ να εχει σβηστει για παντα....

nefelilagaleratobe.jpg

----------


## blacksmith

> Εδω και μια βδομαδα ψαχνω φωτογραφιες του...αλλα τιποτα..ουτε ιδια η Navibus ..ουτε τιποτα...Τι facebook , τι Twitter ,τι Flickr μεχρι και στο Instagram εψαξα τιποτα... σε λιγο θα κανω ενα τηλεφωνο εκει να τους πω να μου στειλουν καμια φωτογραφια..  Αναρωτιεμαι..θα υποστει καποιες εργασιες η εγιναν εδω οι οποιες δουλειες?


Από ότι έχω καταφέρει να μάθω (από σελίδες που λήγουν σε .ve) το πλοίο τόσο καιρό δεν έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια εκεί πέρα. Αυτές τις μέρες το έχουν προγραμματίσει εν μέρη και λόγω κάποιων εκδηλώσεων (καρναβάλι).
Επίσης, άνθρωποι που μπήκαν μέσα στο πλοίο όταν είχαν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες εδώ λένε ότι είχε γίνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο,
προφανώς αφού το πήραν φτηνά έριξαν πολύ χρήμα μέσα...
Στο marinetraffic εμφανίζει αυτό :
Πληροφορίες Ταξιδιού (Τελευταία Λήψη)
*Βύθισμα:* 4.2 m
*Προορισμός:* EL GUAMACHE
*ETA:* 2012-10-11 06:00
*Πληροφορία Ελήφθη:* 2013-02-10 05:55 (0d, 16h 56min πριν)

----------


## Aquaman

Αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι για τη Νεφαλαρα,ενα σουρουπο του 2011.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο μώλο Δραπετσώνας με νέα σινιάλα και νέο όνομα, 15 Ιουλίου 2012.

09.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 18-09-2012 στη ράδα, κοντά στα Σελήνια. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 170 18-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Με την οπισθεν στον Πειραια, για να δεσει.

----------


## SteliosK

Η άφιξη της όμορφης Νεφέλης στην Αίγινα στις 14/04/12

14-04-2012.JPG

----------


## blacksmith

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο παρακάτω link φαίνεται το πλοίο ακριβώς δίπλα στο κόκκινο φανό...

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...75362863_o.jpg
πηγή : Navibus - Facebook

Το μυστήριο είναι ότι μετά από τόσους μήνες το πλοίο δεν αναφέρεται πουθένα από πλευράς πλοιοκτήτριας...

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά P1000228.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ας θυμηθουμε την ομορφη Νεφελη να οργωνει τον Σαρωνικο τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2011 !!
IMG_7416.jpgIMG_7417.jpgIMG_7418.jpg
Χαρισμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !

----------


## shipsteward7

και απο τισ τελευταιες αναχωρησεις απο το μεγαλο λιμανι του πειραια. για ολους τους φιλους του naytilia...2012-05-30-036_1.jpg2012-05-30-037_1.jpg2012-05-30-038_1.jpg

----------


## leo85

Κάτι ακούστηκε ότι θα έρθει στα δικά μας νερά ???????

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοιο ανηκει σε ελληνικη εταιρεία , και του έτυχε μια παρόμοια ιστορία με το ΣΦΑΚΙΑ Ι , να πάει δηλαδή καπου να κανει μια γραμμη, χωρις να υπαρχουν λιμάνια και ντόκοι. Και καθεται.......

Ναι, ειναι ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ να επιστρέψει και να δρομολογηθει στην Ελλάδα τελικώς. Ως εκεί όμως, ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ μονο.....*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας βαλω και μια φωτο απο ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι κατω απο την Αυγουστιάτικη πανσέληνο, που είχα κανει με το πλοίο πριν 3 χρόνια.....

330160_2893619792215_1065002349_o.jpg*

----------


## blacksmith

Εγώ είχα ακούσει οτι το χανε κάνει πλωτό γκαζίνο και οτι έκοβε βόλτες σε ποτάμια στη Βενεζουέλα. Η Navibus ουδέποτε το ανακοίνωσε το καραβόνι, ποια εταιρία το κάνει αυτό?? Τι σοι κόλπα γίνονται, τί μοίρα κουβαλάει κάθε βαπόρι...

----------


## blacksmith

Στο παρακάτω link η πρώτη φωτό του "εξαφανισμένου" πλοίου ύστερα από πολύ καιρό.
Οπως γράφει σήμερα η κυρά Mendoza της οποίας είναι και το tweet σήμερα το πλοίο κάνει πρεμιέρα στη γραμμή που είχε φημολογηθεί εξ αρχής κατά την πώληση του. Το πιάνει και το ais πλέον.
Προφανώς και είναι δύσκολο πλέον να ισχύουν οι ραδιοαρβύλες που το ήθελαν πριν κανά δίμηνο να είναι πάλι προς πώληση.

pic.twitter.com/efgt5fMX5z

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο ανακάλυψα αυτές τις μέρες στον ιστότοπο του ναυπηγού κ. Περδικάρη.

Ο λόγος για το Mukogawa, το αγαπημένο μας Νεφέλη, όπως ακριβώς ήταν πριν την έλευσή του στην Ελλάδα! Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να διακρίνονται εκ δεξιών και εξ ευωνύμων τα σημερινά Αχιλλέας & Μαρμάρι Εξπρές!

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_1.jpg NEFELI_2.jpg

Εδώ κατά τη διάρκεια της μετασκευής του!

NEFELI_3.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> φωτογραφία πρέπει να διακρίνονται εκ δεξιών και εξ ευωνύμων τα σημερινά Αχιλλέας & Μαρμάρι Εξπρές.


*
Μα φιλε , στις 2 φωτος από την Ιαπωνία που έβαλες - δεν ειναι σε καμία το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ !!! Πρόκειται για άλλα πλοία, τα οποία αλλα πλοια κιολας  δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ - διοτι  ειναι αρκετα αδερφα - για το πόσα δεν έχουμε ακριβή στοιχεία αλλά είναι 6-7 και πάνω , υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες απο αδερφα  του Μαρμαρι εξπρες που δεν ηρθαν ποτε στην ελλαδα (μαλιστα η νεα  πλοιοκτητρια του οδυσσέας ελύτης έχει στο στόλο της ένα εξ αυτών - με  ονομα JATRA III και υπαρχουν κι αλλα αλλα δεν ειναι τη παρούσης) .... Το  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ηταν διαφορετικο από τα αδέρφια του εξ αρχης, ειχε πολυ πιο  ψηλες τσιμινιέρες, ηταν αρκετα πιο χτισμένο και είχε περισσότερους  χώρους επιβατών. Εδω δειτε το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ πως ηταν πριν ερθει στην Ελλάδα : http://aeginafirst.files.wordpress.c...06/nefeli1.jpg
*

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου

mg_1418.jpg mg_1601k.jpg mg_1428l.jpg

Περισσότερες στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί* http://blognavibus.wordpress.com
*

----------


## samurai

> *
> Μα φιλε , στις 2 φωτος από την Ιαπωνία που έβαλες - δεν ειναι σε καμία το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ !!! Πρόκειται για άλλα πλοία, τα οποία αλλα πλοια κιολας  δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ - διοτι  ειναι αρκετα αδερφα - για το πόσα δεν έχουμε ακριβή στοιχεία αλλά είναι 6-7 και πάνω , υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες απο αδερφα  του Μαρμαρι εξπρες που δεν ηρθαν ποτε στην ελλαδα (μαλιστα η νεα  πλοιοκτητρια του οδυσσέας ελύτης έχει στο στόλο της ένα εξ αυτών - με  ονομα JATRA III και υπαρχουν κι αλλα αλλα δεν ειναι τη παρούσης) .... Το  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ηταν διαφορετικο από τα αδέρφια του εξ αρχης, ειχε πολυ πιο  ψηλες τσιμινιέρες, ηταν αρκετα πιο χτισμένο και είχε περισσότερους  χώρους επιβατών. Εδω δειτε το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ πως ηταν πριν ερθει στην Ελλάδα : http://aeginafirst.files.wordpress.c...06/nefeli1.jpg
> *


Πράγματι τα βαποράκια αυτά ήταν 4 αδελφά συν το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ που ήταν η νεότερη και βελτιωμένη έκδοση. Χτίστηκαν για λογαριασμό της Koshien Kosoku Ferry και συνέδεαν το νησί Honsu με το νησάκι Awaji. Ήταν τα NARUO 1985 (ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ), SHIZUKI 1985 (JATRA III), IKUHO 1985 (WINDU KARSA PRATAMA), AWAJI 1987 (ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ) & MUKOGAWA 1990 (ΝΕΦΕΛΗ). Τα δυο εξ' αυτών ταξιδευόυν πλέον στην Ινδονησία και είναι όπως στις φωτο που ακολουθούν.  :Fat: 
JATRA III.jpgIKUHO.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατη φωτό του πλοίου (2 Μαίου) από την Βενεζουέλα, και μάλιστα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) το βλέπουμε πρώτη φορά εν πλω.

ShipSpotting.com

© Captain Peter

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο πραγματι!Το προπελακι ,αν κρινουμε απο την καπνα που εχει κολησει στην δεξια παντα, το χρησιμοποιουν χωρις φειδω

----------


## Apostolos

Μηχανικό έχει ή είναι πρόσθετη ηλεκτρομηχανή;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μηχανικο απευθειας και πολυ δυνατο και με το μπουρι στα δεξια του καθρεπτη

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ μπροστά η εταιρεία:

_''Εμείς επενδύουμε στην ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού στην περιοχή Ελ Σαλβαδόρ''_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στις 22-04-2011 όταν έμπαινε στον Πειραιά. Πλέον ούτε το Νεφέλη είναι εδώ, αλλά ούτε ο φάρος είναι στη θέση του. Μας λείπουν και τα δύο.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ 66 22-04-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  ΝΕΦΕΛΗ  σ'εναν καταπλου  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_NEFELI in Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΕΦΕΛΗ καταπλους στο μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_NEFELI   Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Πειραιάς.. ΝΕΦΕΛΗ..
Nefeli.jpg

----------


## emmanouil

Πολυ κριμα που το πουλησανε

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Σε αυτο το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O0WtTkoPWI δειχνει το Νεφελη σε διαφημιστικο οταν ηταν Ιαπωνια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Nεφελη στο λιμανι  του Πειραια στις 20-12-2009

_DSCN0880nautilia.gr.jpg

----------


## laz94

Αφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, λίγα χρόνια πριν...
Από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία που έχουν περάσει από τον Σαρωνικό κατά την γνώμη μου.
P1000230.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφία από τον δεξαμενισμό της στα ξένα..


11745466.jpg

© Luis Bello

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H Bενεζουέλα είναι από τις ελάχιστες χώρες στα πλοία των οποίων αναγράφεται το διακριτικό κλήσης.

----------


## seajets

> H Bενεζουέλα είναι από τις ελάχιστες χώρες στα πλοία των οποίων αναγράφεται το διακριτικό κλήσης.


Και η Χιλή.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη της Νεφέλης στα όμορφα Μέθανα! Τότε......

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΜΕΘΑΝΑ.jpeg 

Φωτό: Ξενοδοχείο Αpollon

----------


## SteliosK

Λάμπει!

La galera.jpg

photo: facebook.com/Navibus

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Νεφελη στο μεγαλο λιμανι τον Δεκεμβριο του 2009  

_DSCN0881 12-2009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διάρβασα ότι είναι προς πώληση.Λέτε να αριβάρει προς τα εδώ;
Δεν θα έλεγα όχι, αν κ προτιμώ τα  κονταδελφά του με την πιό καλάίσθητη μετασκευή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά, όλα προς πώληση είναι. Το θέμα είναι αν δουλεύει στη Βενεζουέλα ή είναι ανενεργό για να καταλάβουμε το "πόσο προς πώληση". 

Πάντως, ίνα δικαιωθούν για ακόμα μία φορά τα περί... κολοκυθόπιτας , εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ το _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_, ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τουλάχιστον από τα του Αργοσαρωνικού. Μακάρι να επέστρεφε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά, όλα προς πώληση είναι. Το θέμα είναι αν δουλεύει στη Βενεζουέλα ή είναι ανενεργό για να καταλάβουμε το "πόσο προς πώληση". 
> 
> Πάντως, ίνα δικαιωθούν για ακόμα μία φορά τα περί... κολοκυθόπιτας , εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ το _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_, ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τουλάχιστον από τα του Αργοσαρωνικού. Μακάρι να επέστρεφε.


Στο ΑΙS φαίνεται τελευταίο σήμα 30/10/17,όχι μεγάλο διάστημα ανενεργό. Μέσα κ μένα μου άρεσε αλλά είχε χτιστεί τόσο που αισθητικά το χάλασαν αλλά κ πρακτικά αλλοιώθηκε η συμπεριφορά του.Φαινόταν από τις μεγάλες κλίσεις που έπαιρνε  στις στροφές.
Μιά χαρά καραβάκια δεν είναι ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ κ το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με την ήπια μετασκευή που δέχθηκαν;;
Kαλοδεχούμενο αν επέστρεφε,έχουμε κ παραδείγματα στο παρελθόν: AΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΑQUA SPIRIT...

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι ακούγετε ότι θα επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα στη γραμμή των Σποράδων. Αναμένουμε να δούμε αν θα βγουν σωστές οι πληροφορίες. :Butterfly:

----------


## basi

Επιστρέφει επισήμως για την γραμμή των Σποράδων από Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο και πλέον θα έχει το καλοκαίρι συχνές συναντήσεις με το αδελφάκι του τον Αχιλλέα ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε basi, για να λες επισήμως, να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει κάποια σχετική ανακοίνωση από την νέα του εταιρεία, έχει ήδη αγοραστεί το πλοίο (κοινώς έχουν πέσει υπογραφές), ή γενικώς "ακούγεται" ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον - πρόθεση να αγοραστεί και να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου - Σποράδων ??? Ρωτάω γιατί κατά καιρούς έχουμε ακούσει πολλά και για πολλά πλοία.

Προς το παρόν πάντως το όμορφο _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_ είναι ....άφαντο, ως προς το σύστημα AIS τουλάχιστον, όπου τελευταίο του καταγεγραμμένο σήμα ήταν πριν τρεις μήνες, 15 Νοεμβρίου, από ναυπηγείο στο Πουέρτο Καμπέγιο στην Βενεζουέλα όπου είχε βγει για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## avvachrist

Καλή επιστροφή στο πλοίο. Ήταν από τα αγαπημένα στη γραμμή του Αργοσαρωνικού. Από ποια εταιρεία γνωρίζουμε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλή επιστροφή στο πλοίο. Ήταν από τα αγαπημένα στη γραμμή του Αργοσαρωνικού. Από ποια εταιρεία γνωρίζουμε;


Αν αληθεύουν οι πληροφορίες,το φέρνει κάποιος από την Αqua Ferries.

----------


## basi

Ετσι γράφει το σάιτ της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας , ότι αγοράστηκε και θα έχει το όνομα Νεφέλη Εξπρές .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλή φαντασία στο όνομα έχουν.Θέλουν να "επενδύσουν" στο  Νεφέλη το οποίο εκτός Αργοσαρωνικού ήταν άγνωστο στο ευρύ επιβατικό κοινό κ δεν ήταν δα κανένα τρανταχτό όνομα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εμένα το _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_ (σκέτο) δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, το θεωρώ μάλιστα πολύ όμορφο όνομα για πλοίο. Αυτό το "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" όμως...... εξαποανέκαθεν (που λένε) δεν μπορούσα να το χωνέψω. Θεωρώ ότι η προσθήκη του δίπλα στο όνομα (οποιουδήποτε) πλοίου, σπανίως - έως και ποτέ ανταποκρινόταν στην πραγματικότητα, και έμπαινε για λόγους (... ευνόητους) προσέλκυσης του επιβατικού κοινού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμένα το _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_ (σκέτο) δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, το θεωρώ μάλιστα πολύ όμορφο όνομα για πλοίο. Αυτό το "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" όμως...... εξαποανέκαθεν (που λένε) δεν μπορούσα να το χωνέψω. Θεωρώ ότι η προσθήκη του δίπλα στο όνομα (οποιουδήποτε) πλοίου, σπανίως - έως και ποτέ ανταποκρινόταν στην πραγματικότητα, και έμπαινε για λόγους (... ευνόητους) προσέλκυσης του επιβατικού κοινού.


Φυσικά κ το Νεφέλη σκέτο είναι ωραίο,προσωπικά μου αρέσουν τα μυθικά/ιστορικά.
Το εξπρές νομίζω μπορεί να έχει ελάχιστη ανταπόκριση,δεδομένου ότι τώρα πιά οι περισσότεροι ακόμα κ από τους άσχετους περί τα πλοία επιβάτες έχουν πλέον πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πριν αλέκτωρ.....

Στις Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης Περιόδου 01/11/2018 - 31/10/2019, βρίσκουμε (και επίσημα πλέον) το πλοίο με το νέο του όνομα _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ (ΠΡΩΗΝ LA GALERA) με πλοιοκτήτρια την ΣΗ ΣΠΙΝΤ ΛΑΪΝΣ Ν.Ε. για την γραμμή ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ-ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενδιαφέρον για την γραμμή Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου -Σποράδων*Ενδιαφέρον για δρομολόγηση πλοίου στη γραμμή Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου - Βορείων Σποράδων εξέφρασε η εταιρία «ΣΗ ΣΠΙΝΤ ΛΑΙΝΣ», η οποία υπέβαλε σχετικό αίτημα στο Υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.
Πρόταση και πρόθεση της εταιρίας είναι, εφόσον εγκριθεί το αίτημα, να δρομολογήσει το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Νεφέλη Εξπρές», για πρώτη φορά στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν οι ανάγκες των νησιών.
Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, το «Νεφέλη Εξπρές» θα πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια από τις 25 Μαΐου μέχρι τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, ένα από Δευτέρα μέχρι Πέμπτη και δύο, αντίστοιχα, κάθε Παρασκευή, Σάββατο και Κυριακή.
Οι προδιαγραφές του πλοίου είναι σύγχρονες, το μήκος του είναι 100 μέτρα, προσεγγίζει σε 2,5 ώρες την Σκιάθο κι έχει πρωτόκολλο επιβατών 1.270 άτομα και 150 ΙΧ. Παράλληλα, διαθέτει άνετους εσωτερικούς χώρους, ηλεκτρικές σκάλες και όλες τις σύγχρονες προδιαγραφές, που εξασφαλίζουν άνετο ταξίδι και ανεβάζουν ψηλά τον πήχη της εξυπηρέτησης του επιβατικού κοινού.
Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία αναμένει την έγκριση του αιτήματος δρομολόγησης του πλοίου, με στόχο την κάλυψη μιας ζωτικής σημασίας γραμμής, που παραμένει κενή, μετά την αλλαγή πλεύσης του πλοίου «Μυρτυδιώτισσα», προς άλλη κατεύθυνση.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μετά την αλλαγή πλεύσης του πλοίου «Μυρτυδιώτισσα», προς άλλη κατεύθυνση.


 Όλο μακακίες γράφουν οι δημοσιοκάφροι!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν διαφωνώ για τα όσα πολλά έχουμε διαβάσει ανά καιρούς από άσχετους "δημοσιογράφους", το συγκεκριμμένο δημοσίευμα όμως μου μοιάζει περισσότερο για δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας του πλοίου (έτοιμο δηλαδή, κοινώς, πάρτο - βάλτο !!!), παρά για προσωπικό κείμενο κάποιου δημοσιογράφου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν διαφωνώ για τα όσα πολλά έχουμε διαβάσει ανά καιρούς από άσχετους "δημοσιογράφους", το συγκεκριμμένο δημοσίευμα όμως μου μοιάζει περισσότερο για δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας του πλοίου (έτοιμο δηλαδή, κοινώς, πάρτο - βάλτο !!!), παρά για προσωπικό κείμενο κάποιου δημοσιογράφου.


Όποιος κ να το έγραψε αυτό,είναι πανάσχετος!

----------


## Apostolos

Παρόλο που αγαπάμε Νεφελάκι δεν μπορώ παρα να δώ ότι πάμε πίσω αντι για μπροστά

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μήνα μετά,




> Προς το παρόν πάντως το όμορφο _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ_ είναι ....άφαντο, ως προς το σύστημα AIS τουλάχιστον, όπου τελευταίο του καταγεγραμμένο σήμα ήταν πριν τρεις μήνες, 15 Νοεμβρίου, από ναυπηγείο στο Πουέρτο Καμπέγιο στην Βενεζουέλα όπου είχε βγει για δεξαμενισμό.


τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει για το πλοίο τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση του στις βάσεις δεδομένων και στο σύστημα AIS. Εξακολουθεί ως τελευταίο σήμα του να καταγράφεται αυτό από τις 15 Νοεμβρίου, από ναυπηγείο στο Πουέρτο Καμπέγιο στην Βενεζουέλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ ο δεξαμενισμό του La Galera (Νεφέλη) στο ναυπηγείο DIANCA στο Puerto Cabello της Βενεζουέλας. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα παραληφθεί από το Ελληνικό πλήρωμα και θα ξεκινήσει η επιστροφή του????

----------


## flash13

Στο link του ellinikiaktoploia.net, pantelis 2009, μπορείς να μάθεις περισσότερα σχετικά με το LA GALERA και τα ερωτήματα που θέτεις. Και απ οτι βλέπω περιέχεται και το βίντεο που έχεις ανεβάσει.

----------


## Leonidas70

Σύμφωνα με το http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net πολύ σύντομα

----------


## pantelis2009

To AIS του πλοίου άρχισε πάλι να εκπέμπει στη Βενεζουέλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν καμιά ώρα περίπου ξεκίνησε, άραγε για Ελλάδα?????? Δεν γράφει τίποτε τέτοιο ακόμη στο AIS του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρ' όλο που είναι αραγμένο 2-3 μέρες στο αγκυροβόλιο Puerto La Cruz άλλαξε σημαία και από Βενεζουέλας έγινε Παναμά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρ' όλο που είναι αραγμένο 2-3 μέρες στο αγκυροβόλιο Puerto La Cruz άλλαξε σημαία και από Βενεζουέλας έγινε Παναμά.


Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο κ είναι ένδειξη της αγοραπωλησίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Παρ' όλο που είναι αραγμένο 2-3 μέρες στο αγκυροβόλιο Puerto La Cruz άλλαξε σημαία και από Βενεζουέλας έγινε Παναμά.


Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Puerto La Cruz, ωστόσο δεν ξέρω από που προκύπτει το ότι άλλαξε σημαία. Και στο σύστημα AIS αλλά και στα στοιχεία του στο equasis.org εξακολουθεί ως σημαία του να αναφέρεται αυτή της Βενεζουέλας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το είχα δει Γιώργο και γι' αυτό το έγραψα. Τώρα όντως γράφει Βενεζουέλα. Λες .....να χάλασε η δουλειά?????

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα εφυγε απο το PUERTO LA CRUZ και πηγε στο PUNTA DE PIEDRAS. Μαλλον πρεπει να ξεκινησε παλι τα δρομολογια απο οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαίνεται χάλασε η δουλειά.Βενεζουέλα βλέπετε,θα είναι δύσκολα με τις τράπεζες.

----------


## flash13

Δεν έχει χαλάσει τίποτα. το πλοίο θα ρθει κανονικά στην Ελλάδα απλώς έχει κωλύσει σε γραφειοκρατικές υποθέσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν έχει χαλάσει τίποτα. το πλοίο θα ρθει κανονικά στην Ελλάδα απλώς έχει κωλύσει σε γραφειοκρατικές υποθέσεις.


Για να δούμε πότε τελικά θα επιστρέψει το πλοίο στην χώρα μας. Στο νέο ΣΑΣ πάντως έχει κατατεθεί αίτημα για έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος - Σποράδες, από 25 Μαίου (χλωμότατον) έως 30 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## dionisos

Εχει δυο μερες τωρα που το πλοιο εχει σταματησει το ΑΙΣ και δειχνει οτι μπορεις να το παρακολουθησεις στον Δορυφορο. Λετε να ξεκινησε η επιστροφη του?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί .....πεισματικά να παραμένει στη Βενεζουέλα, ενώ το αίτημα που είχε υποβληθεί στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ για δρομολόγηση του από .....25 Μαίου  στις Σποράδες δεν συζητήθηκε ποτέ αφού απεσύρθη.

Μήπως βιαστήκαμε να επαναφέρουμε το θέμα του πλοίου στα "Ελληνικά" ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απλή σύμπτωση, ή αν το πλοίο δεν έχει ταξιδέψει καθόλου τους τελευταίους τουλάχιστον μήνες, πάντως σήμερα που το έψαξα στο marinetraffic το βρήκα και πάλι στην ράδα (αγκυροβόλιο) του λιμανιού Punta De Piedras στην Βενεζουέλα, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο σχεδόν σημείο που το είχα ξαναδεί και τον περασμένο Μάιο.

Τώρα βέβαια που πέρασε καιρός από την όλη υπόθεση επιστροφής του στην χώρα μας, δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτηθώ για τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν οι κρατικοί φορείς όσον αφορά τις δρομολογήσεις των πλοίων. Να θυμίσω εδώ, ότι εκτός από το ότι το πλοίο είχε συμπεριληφθεί στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης για την περίοδο 11/2018 - 10/2019 με νέο ελληνικό όνομα και συγκεκριμμένη πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία,




> Στις Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης Περιόδου 01/11/2018 - 31/10/2019,  βρίσκουμε (και επίσημα πλέον) το πλοίο με το νέο του όνομα _ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ (ΠΡΩΗΝ LA GALERA) με πλοιοκτήτρια την ΣΗ ΣΠΙΝΤ ΛΑΪΝΣ Ν.Ε. για την γραμμή ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ-ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ.


είχε επίσης κατατεθεί και αίτημα δρομολόγησης του στο ΣΑΣ για το φετινό κιόλας καλοκαίρι.




> Για να δούμε πότε τελικά θα επιστρέψει το  πλοίο στην χώρα μας. Στο νέο ΣΑΣ πάντως έχει κατατεθεί αίτημα για  έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος - Σποράδες, από  25 Μαίου (χλωμότατον) έως 30 Σεπτεμβρίου.


Και αναρωτιέμαι, μα καλά, τόσο απλό και εύκολο είναι να καταθέσει κάποιος (οποιοσδήποτε) αίτημα για δρομολόγηση σε οποιαδήποτε γραμμή (με ότι μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει για τις ανταγωνίστριες εταιρείες - πλοία, τον προγραμματισμό, το επιβατικό κοινό) χωρίς ουσιαστικά να του ανήκει (επίσημα και με την ...βούλα) το πλοίο το οποίο προτίθεται να δρομολογήσει ??? Δεν θα πρέπει να προσκομίζει τουλάχιστον κάποια χαρτιά κυριότητας, δεν θα πρέπει κάπου - σε κάποιον αρμόδιο εγχώριο ή διεθνή ναυτιλιακό οργανισμό να έχει καταχωρηθεί η αγοραπωλησία, να έχει καταχωρηθεί το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, ή και η ύψωση της ελληνικής σημαίας αφού εν προκειμένω μιλάμε για πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί σε πορθμειακή γραμμή ??? Είναι δυνατόν απλά και μόνο με την σκέψη - πρόθεση αγοράς, να δηλώνεται στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης και να κατατίθεται και αίτημα για άμεση δρομολόγηση του στο συμβούλιο ακτοπλοικών συγκοινωνιών ???

Δεν ξέρω, δεν γνωρίζω τι ισχύει τελικά σ' αυτήν την χώρα που ζούμε, απλά ρωτάω μήπως και υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το La Galera βρίσκεται στη νήσο Curacao με σημαία Παναμά. Λες να ξεκινήσει για εδώ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το La Galera (e.x Mukogawa, Νεφέλη) πλέον εμφανίζεται με το όνομα San Valentin 3 και σημαία Palau στη νήσο Curacao που βρίσκεται. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ-60-10-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παρακάτω σελίδα https://mobile.lemonde.fr/afrique/ar...7482_3212.html βλέπουμε οτι το ταχύπλοο SAN VALENTIN κάνει τη γραμμή που ενώνει την ηπειρωτική Ισημερινη Γουινέα με το νησί Bioko. Κρίνοντας απο το όνομα μαλλον εκεί θα καταλήξει και το πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην παρακάτω σελίδα https://mobile.lemonde.fr/afrique/ar...7482_3212.html βλέπουμε οτι το ταχύπλοο SAN VALENTIN κάνει τη γραμμή που ενώνει την ηπειρωτική Ισημερινη Γουινέα με το νησί Bioko. Κρίνοντας απο το όνομα μαλλον εκεί θα καταλήξει και το πρώην ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.


Aκριβώς εκεί πάει κ είναι η ίδια εταιρεία Semaport.

----------


## manch84

> Aκριβώς εκεί πάει κ είναι η ίδια εταιρεία Semaport.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το πλοίο είναι παροπλισμένο ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολυταξιδεμένο το καραβάκι Ιαπωνία-Ελλάδα-Βενεζουέλα-Ισημ.Γουϊνέα κ μάλλον εκεί θα τερματίσει,αν κρίνω από την μεταχείριση κ την συντήρηση που τους γίνεται στα μέρη αυτά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το ρεπορτάζ το San Valentin 3 (ex. La Galera, Νεφέλη) έφτασε στο Las Palmas. Καλή συνέχεια.

*El ferry “San Valent&#237;n 3”, ex “La Galera”, en Las Palmas* Juan Carlos Diaz Lorenzo *·* _20 mayo, 2019_
_0  656  0_
_El ferry "San Valent&#237;n 3", visto por la amura de babor__En escala t&#233;cnica se encuentra atracado en el puerto de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria el ferry “San Valent&#237;n 3”, que tiene bandera de las islas Palao. Hasta hace poco naveg&#243; con el nombre de “La Galera” y tuvo bandera de Venezuela y despu&#233;s de Panam&#225;. Su aspecto exterior delata que es un buque de construcci&#243;n japonesa, en servicio desde marzo de 1990 para la compa&#241;&#237;a Koshien Kosoku Ferry Kisen Kaisha y nombrado “Mukogawa”.__Entre 1999 y 2005 ostent&#243; el nombre de “Nefeli” y la contrase&#241;a de las compa&#241;&#237;as Argosaronikos Lines Shipping Co., Minoan Flying Dolphins y Hellenic Seaways. En junio de 2000 pas&#243; a bandera de Venezuela tras su adquisici&#243;n por Naviera Ulises y fue renombrado “La Galera”. Y desde marzo de 2013, y con el mismo nombre y hasta su reciente adquisici&#243;n por su nuevo armador, perteneci&#243; a Naviera Star del Caribe (Navibus), con sede en Caracas.__De 3.756 toneladas brutas y 830 toneladas de peso muerto, mide 89,95 m de eslora total, 16,60 m de manga y 4,10 m de puntal. Est&#225; propulsado por cuatro motores Daihatsu, que suman una potencia de 7.200 caballos sobre dos ejes, y anda 16 nudos con buen tiempo. Tiene capacidad para 883 pasajeros y 110 coches. C&#243;digo IMO 8911140.__El buque ha sido abanderado en las Islas Palao__Fotos: Juan Carlos D&#237;az Lorenzo_

----------

